# What's your EDC, Go-To, or favorite knife/knives?



## xevious

I searched around and didn't find any prior knife threads (I'd bet there have been some, but perhaps the old ones rolled off the list), so I figured I'd start one.

I'm not a "knife guy", but I do appreciate a good blade. For years I've carried around a Victorinox knife money clip, essentially my "EDC knife", but later on I learned from a knife enthusiast friend about SOG. Wow, they are a great company! I am particularly impressed with their "Arc lock" style knives. I bought a lightly used SOG X-Ray Vision off of eBay a couple of years ago and still make good use of it from time to time. It's the best knife I own.







One other knife I really like is an inexpensive "Fenix" branded KM6 knife I picked up when buying a bunch of flashlight items. It is a small axis lock style knife, very well made. Unfortunately Fenix does not carry them anymore, but I discovered that SanRenMu (SRM) is the maker and a number of sellers offer it.





(The nice thing about this knife is that it is an axis lock design that can swing open using your thumb or flick of your wrist)

Anybody else care to share their knives of interest?


----------



## jp2515

I'd say my most used knife is the Gerber EAB since I cut a lot of boxes and I can get the blades from work. Its real compact and has a nice clip. Perfect for around the office/warehouse


----------



## oronocova

My most used knife is a Wenger Journeyman. I liked the serrations but got tired of sharpening them so I sanded the large blade down into more of a sheepsfoot style and put a convex edge on instead. It's the second of this type I've owned and my only complaint is that the backsprings seem to get weak quickly on the blades. Then they ride up while in your pocket and start poking your fingers when you dig for it. Not good. Think I'll try a victorinox next time.

Outside of work I carry a CRKT Tuition plain edge. Great knife with a useful geometry, for the money and not so expensive that you don't care to beat it up. I like the flipper for opening and a finger gaurd also. Very well made IMO.

For hunting I have been using a J Marttiini and for camping I take a Mora.


----------



## carrot

This is the knife I have been carrying for 2 1/2 years now, and it is my go-to.


----------



## arcel1t

A small sebenza with wood inlay's recently replaced my spyderco native.
It's been my edc for a week now and it's definitely my go to knife.


----------



## The Hawk

I have been carrying a Gerber EZ OUT for more than 10 years. It is light weight and has a good lock.
I also carry a Cold Steel AK-47. It is a little bit large and took some getting used to, but it really is a heavy duty knife. It also has a good pocket clip and with a little practice, it will open when it is drawn from your pocket. It is designed to do that.


----------



## fisk-king

carrot said:


> This is the knife I have been carrying for 2 1/2 years now, and it is my go-to.


 

Beautiful. I hope to own one soon.:sigh:

I guess my go to knife would be my Opinel slim #6. Its cheap and does what it needs to (for EDC that is).


----------



## WebWalker

I have a few EDCs I rotate depending on my mood.. Today I have a Cold Steel Voyager. Its really too large, intimidates people if i have to use it, but carrys well.


----------



## Armadew

For a main folder i usually rotate between one of these:









I always carry the SAK on my keys, and one ore both of these others.


----------



## fisk-king

nice looking Wave :thumbsup:

I have one resting on my hip right now (except its a faded black now)


----------



## xevious

I've got one of those Leatherman Wave's too, the model that came out before the manufacturing went to China.  So glad I managed to get it--marvelous tool. And very nice pouch that came with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## OfficerCamp

I've been carrying a Spyderco Endura G10 and a Benchmade 950BK forever, great knives, rock solid, they hold an edge forever.
At work I carry a ZeroTolerance 400, very intimidating blade, and one of the best assisted openers I've owned.


----------



## NonSenCe

most used: spyderco tenacious (my at work knife.) very solid and good for its price. no worry of beating it to death as its cheap. only caveat is that its a bit too heavy to edc off work. 

most used after work and around town and very much liked: Sog Flash2 (a big sized blade that weighs very little) and the deep carry clip. 

most played with: sog twitch2, kershaw leek (i just keep toying with them and carry them when i need to "dress up" more formally) sometimes i do carry the sog flash1 too because of its deep carry clip. 

most used when i NEED a knife: a fixed blade Puukko.. scandi grind finnish knives. (or a basic Mora if i need a beater fixed blade) 

ugg..im not a knife guy either.. but.. i cant pick one that is most used/go-to/edc/favorite.. i have different uses and needs and i try to pick one that fits the purpose that moment.


----------



## hk dave

My EDC Knife is a Benchmade Barrage with Axis Assist.

My EDC when I'm wearing the fancy clothes is a Benchmade H&K Mini Ascender Tanto. Ultra thin i just clip it on my belt under the suit jacket... nobody ever notices.


----------



## Per-Sev

This is my go to and my only knife that I own now, its a Bengal Karambit.


----------



## guyg

I too have a rotation group. The core is Chris Reeve, Buck and Vic ,with Benchmade Case and Spyderco in the mix from time to time.


----------



## TKC

*I usually carry and use one of my customs.

I am carrying my XM-18, and have been for awhile now. I also love my Sibert MPR, Manaro Mini Bullseye, Peter Carey Special Rubicon,Yuna EQ-2's......*


----------



## Per-Sev

I must say TKC you have some nice knives you carry, How can you decide what one to carry it looks like a tough decision to me.


----------



## COAST

Soon I'll be EDCing a Spyderco Centofante III!!!!! Woo!!! (Hopefully if Ihave the money :mecry

But this is what I'm EDCing right now. A COAST C19 Tactical Knife









My dream EDC that I hope will come true!!


----------



## mossyoak

My always on me EDC is my spyderco caly3 carbon fiber ZDP-189. 
my heavy use beater is my Ontario RAT-3 D2 hell and back tough.


----------



## RedLED

xevious said:


> I've got one of those Leatherman Wave's too, the model that came out before the manufacturing went to China.  So glad I managed to get it--marvelous tool. And very nice pouch that came with it. :thumbsup:


 
By chance do you know the year when Leatherman started manufacturing the Wave in China?

My Wave is from 1999, and I also have the original model from 1985? I think that is when I got it?


----------



## ninemm

I carry either the Kershaw Leek my fiance bought me, or a Spyderco Delica 4.


----------



## lightsandknives

Lately, it's been the middle knife in the pic. Love those Sebbies!


----------



## mossyoak

RedLed said:


> By chance do you know the year when Leatherman started manufacturing the Wave in China?
> 
> My Wave is from 1999, and I also have the original model from 1985? I think that is when I got it?



they aren't made in china. The jaws are cast in Mexico then shipped back to the USA to finish production so they can't put USA on the jaws anymore


----------



## RedLED

mossyoak said:


> they aren't made in china. The jaws are cast in Mexico then shipped back to the USA to finish production so they can't put USA on the jaws anymore


 
Thanks.

Do you know when they started to produce the parts in Mexico? Mine all have a USA stamp on them at the pivot.


----------



## carrot




----------



## mossyoak

RedLed said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Do you know when they started to produce the parts in Mexico? Mine all have a USA stamp on them at the pivot.


No real idea. The charge xTi I bought summer of '07 didn't have the USA mark on the jaws. But the micra I got for Christmas a few months ago is fully USA made.


----------



## RedLED

Thanks, Mossyoak. I guess it does not matter, they are all nice, and seem to work well. 

Still one of my favorite EDC items.

Thanks for the help.

Best,

RL


----------



## Gatsby

I have a handful of folders I carry - a Spyderco Sage II, a Spyderco ti Salsa, and a Benchmade mini Grip being the primary suspects.

However, I find myself coming back again and again to this - a lowly alox Victorinox Cadet. Thin in the pocket, light weight, good medium size, sheeple friendly, useful assortment of tools I actually use, and a decent blade. It's awfully hard to beat in an EDC, particularly since I don't carry a multitool daily.


----------



## RAGE CAGE

carrot said:


> This is the knife I have been carrying for 2 1/2 years now, and it is my go-to.


That Chris Reeve sebbie will last several generations.....you do get what you pay for. The best value/bang for my buck is the Spyderco Tenacious that I picked up- my first spyderco- my only regret is not getting the full serated edge for outdoor bushcraft- the plain edge is scary sharp- but i am not very good with field expedient sharpening. Picked up a small H1 salt in yellow- spyderedge full serated- it rocks. I have had CRKT, Kershaw, etc. but the spyderco will be my first to look out for on a new purchase.

For camping- I have a bunch of different mora's- best $10.00 all around utility knife that I have ever used-
that scandi steel is excellent IMO. These will do most everything a small camp hatchet will do and more.


----------



## carrot

I love my Sebenza. Actually I have a love/hate relationship with it because it's such a great knife... on one hand it is wonderful to carry and use, on the other hand it means my other (really great) knives get so little playtime.

I agree with you that the Spyderco Tenacious is an excellent value but I will have to disagree that the serrated edge is better for bushcrafting as it is harder to carve with the chisel ground serrations (or any serrations for that matter). I think you will find that the Tenacious should hold a great edge even when beating the heck out of it... I have never had to resharpen a knife in the field, and don't intend to ever have to. Spyderco is definitely my favorite brand as well, and I have spent an absurd amount of money exploring Spyderco's great selection of knives. Personally my favorite Spyderco for the outdoors is the Military or Paramilitary, and for urban use my favorite is the Caly 3 CF/ZDP.




(click to enlarge)

I too love Moras... the knives are amazing, extremely inexpensive and great performers, my top choice for woodwork. The stock sheaths are terrible but better than nothing, so I recommend asking your sheathmaker of choice to make you a nice leather or kydex replacement.

Bonus points if you can name all the knives my hiking buddies and I took on a recent daytrip...


----------



## Mr Bigglow

I'm a SOG collector, in a small way- has to be a model I particularly like. For folders, I really liked the Air Sog and when they still made them I bought 3, with 2 different edges. They had a level of quality not seen anymore- heartbreaking to think they were designed to be legal on airlines. I started carrying a SOG Trident when they came out, a slightly larger knife but I like the cord-cutting notch thing, and the assisted opening is cool. Someday I may go back to the Air model for EDC, but losing one is worring since they can't be replaced. Most anything by SOG is very good to excellent, but I'm worried about their leaving Japan manufactor.


----------



## RAGE CAGE

carrot said:


> I love my Sebenza. Actually I have a love/hate relationship with it because it's such a great knife... on one hand it is wonderful to carry and use, on the other hand it means my other (really great) knives get so little playtime.
> 
> I agree with you that the Spyderco Tenacious is an excellent value but I will have to disagree that the serrated edge is better for bushcrafting as it is harder to carve with the chisel ground serrations (or any serrations for that matter). I think you will find that the Tenacious should hold a great edge even when beating the heck out of it... I have never had to resharpen a knife in the field, and don't intend to ever have to. Spyderco is definitely my favorite brand as well, and I have spent an absurd amount of money exploring Spyderco's great selection of knives. Personally my favorite Spyderco for the outdoors is the Military or Paramilitary, and for urban use my favorite is the Caly 3 CF/ZDP.
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4062/4512807561_3398543e18_b.jpg
> (click to enlarge)
> 
> I too love Moras... the knives are amazing, extremely inexpensive and great performers, my top choice for woodwork. The stock sheaths are terrible but better than nothing, so I recommend asking your sheathmaker of choice to make you a nice leather or kydex replacement.
> 
> Bonus points if you can name all the knives my hiking buddies and I took on a recent daytrip...
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2742/4515234587_300d4472fb_b.jpg


 
TOP TO BOTTOM:
unknown SOG (?)
frost mora wood handled laminated scandi
frost military high carbon
SOG multi tool
Buck Hunter (?)
Spyderco Tenacious
CR Sebe
smaller SOG (?)
Spyderco military
SAK w/ od paracord lanyard
another SAK -older model
Buck Hartsook cpvm sv30 kneck knife
letherman wave/crunch (?)
newer model SAK


----------



## Styerman

Knife wise , my present go to's are one or other of my Alox vic's. and/or my new Vic. 09 OH Soldier . I rarely cary dedicated locking folders anymore , as their capabilities are so limited comparted to SAK's and Multis . By and Large they just aren't worth the weight penalty .

The one Tactical that i would never give up is My Strider PT . I only carry iot for heavyduty outdoor use nowadays . 

Chris


----------



## carrot

RAGE CAGE said:


> TOP TO BOTTOM:
> unknown SOG (?)
> frost mora wood handled laminated scandi
> frost military high carbon
> SOG multi tool
> Buck Hunter (?)
> Spyderco Tenacious
> CR Sebe
> smaller SOG (?)
> Spyderco military
> SAK w/ od paracord lanyard
> another SAK -older model
> Buck Hartsook cpvm sv30 kneck knife
> letherman wave/crunch (?)
> newer model SAK


Close, the ones you got wrong are
Browning fixed
KaBar Dozier folder
Leatherman Skeletool


----------



## Kid9P

Carrot,

Do you have the large Sebenza as well ?
Just wondering what your thoughts would be on the size difference
for EDC.

I've been very close to pulling the trigger on one, but am always torn
on the size difference.


----------



## carrot

Hi Kid9P, if you want to handle both you'll have to pester Wade to bring his Large to PF. I have used both and personally prefer the Small, but the Large is wonderful as well. If you are familiar with the Griptilian knives, they are very similar in size to those, but with a slightly more comfortable handle for big hands in both sizes. It's pretty easy to know which size you fit into when you consider the types of knives you usually carry. Don't you carry a Buck Strider? If so, go for the Large.


----------



## Kid9P

Thanks dude,

I will probably go for the larger Seb.

As far as that Buck Strider goes, I recently sold it on CPF. Darn thing
cost me 7 stitches.....
I carry an XM-18 now.


----------



## carrot

XM-18... very nice, I bet that one cost you a pretty penny.

In any case, the Large is a bit smaller than your XM-18 and a bit thinner. It is easier to carry than that HUGE thing (assuming you got the full-size and not the 3").


----------



## Kid9P

Hey, it's not as big as the BUSSE you carry around :huh: LOL

I'll have to start shopping around for a large Seb now...thanks.:twothumbs


----------



## Ignoramus

My primary EDC is my Gen 3 Hinderer XM-18. Also in the pic is a TAD/Strider DUK in S110V steel. I try to carry that around whenever I can, but concealed fixed blade carry in CA is illegal. I take it out for hikes and stuff:


----------



## Per-Sev

This is my new EDC its a Hinderer Flashpoint neck knife with CPM154 blade steel. I have always liked neck knives and since my pockets were getting to full I decided that a neck knife would work better for me.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 6thtexas

I always have a SAK on me, but of late I've been carrying a Kershaw Skyline. I like a lockblade and this is a better EDC than my BM Griptilian.


----------



## COAST

Benchmade 551 Griptilian D2 coated blade :devil:


----------



## trav54

I have around a dozen or so EDC's that I use, and I just pick whatever I'm feeling that day but these three tend to wind up being carried more than the others. I also usually have a SAK tinker with me.


----------



## Chauncey Gardner

Per-Sev said:


> This is my new EDC its a Hinderer Flashpoint neck knife with CPM154 blade steel. I have always liked neck knives and since my pockets were getting to full I decided that a neck knife would work better for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
Persev, you mind if I ask where you got that?

Like the blade & was not sure I wanted to spring for the folder.

Very nice.


----------



## Chauncey Gardner

Lately it's been an Arno Bernard (South African maker) mini hunter.

Rest of the time it's usually a Benchmade 440 Opportunist, a Kershaw Onion Splinter or a Benchmade Shoki. Shoki is hiding in a box to a friend.






The Mini AA is connected to the sheath of the Bernard, like the A3 to the Opportunist.

All the knives are amazingly light, sturdy & precise feeling. 

Sorry for the overexposure, the grips on the Bernard throw things off a bit for this quickie pic.


----------



## RSW

I always carry an Officer's SAK with Plus handles. I also usually carry a Benchmade 705. I will sometimes switch that out with a Kershaw Blur, a Boker Subcom or a CRKT Ichi. I love the Blur but it's usually too much knife for a suit. The Subcom has been getting a lot of attention lately, but the Benchmade is my go to knife.


----------



## jcw122

Spyderco Persistence here :twothumbs

Hoping to pick up one of the flat ground Enduras eventually.


----------



## bnemmie

This is a stock photo, because after three years mine does not look anywhere near this nice anymore. Plus i have just the plain edge. But my EDC is this Benchmade 2550 Mini-Reflex. Love it. The best auto-opener i have ever owned.


----------



## Per-Sev

Chauncey Gardner said:


> Persev, you mind if I ask where you got that?
> 
> Like the blade & was not sure I wanted to spring for the folder.
> 
> Very nice.


I got it at www.robertsoncustomcutlery.com I think he still has some in stock. I like it a lot but remember the knife gives up a bit of handle length but for me it still feels good and has a .150 thick blade and is 2 7/8'' long and is very strong and still has good edge geometry. I love carrying this way it frees up my pockets for my light and extra batteries so it works out good for me. Thanks


----------



## Chauncey Gardner

Per-Sev said:


> I got it at www.robertsoncustomcutlery.com I think he still has some in stock. I like it a lot but remember the knife gives up a bit of handle length but for me it still feels good and has a .150 thick blade and is 2 7/8'' long and is very strong and still has good edge geometry. I love carrying this way it frees up my pockets for my light and extra batteries so it works out good for me. Thanks


 
Thanks, looks well proportioned & I like having the pockets freed up also.

Be pretty easy to put some fancy scales on it too....


----------



## NoFair

I edc a Spyderco Sage with either carbon fiber or titanium scales while at work and a Spyderco Military when I don't have to be PC

Sage II (titanium):





Military (CPM-D2 steel with G10 scales)





Other Millies and a Tenacious (which my father now owns)


----------



## rauburg

Long time lurker and I need to make a couple of posts so that I can view the good deals.

I carry a Spyderco Native every day. It is easy to keep sharp and I really like the spear point, it is good for digging out splinters. I just wish that the blade was a half inch longer.

Randy


----------



## rauburg

Second post here, I hope this gets me back into the Good Deals.

In addition to the Spyderco Native I carry a single layer SAK. I use it for cutting tape, for the tooth pick, and tweezers. 

Randy


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Always have a MiniGrip handy, but don't actually use it all that often. The vast majority of my knife chores are handled with a Cold Steel Tuff Lite on my keychain.


----------



## Lit Up

Gatsby said:


> However, I find myself coming back again and again to this - a lowly alox Victorinox Cadet. Thin in the pocket, light weight, good medium size, sheeple friendly, useful assortment of tools I actually use, and a decent blade. It's awfully hard to beat in an EDC, particularly since I don't carry a multitool daily.



:thumbsup:

Been packing one on my keychain for the better part of 5 years now.


----------



## dar_crowe

I use them all every now and again but have a carried a SAK for 24 yrs.


----------



## Jbrew

Currently carry a Benchmade Griptilian and a mini Buck folder for mundane tasks. Use the Buck 100x more than the Griptilian


----------



## sappyg

i have at one time or another carried all of these (and a few more not pictured)






of course you can't beat a SAK for general utility and i am never w/o at least one on me






my most carried and used SAKs






lately i've been warming up to the spyderco D4. i did not care much for it at first but now it's been on me for 2 months. this is in addition to a SAK or two


----------



## DonShock

The one that's my favorite is the old Cold Steel Shinobu / Clipmate series. Fortunately, they come in 3 sizes so I can pick the size that best suits my EDC needs for the day. I sometimes carry almost all 6 (2 styles x 3 sizes) but mostly it's just the small clipmate on the keychain and my oldest one, a large clipmate, in the pocket. And yes, I realize it's a bit nuts to have 17 of one knife model when there are only 6 variations.


----------



## JonN06

I'm currently working a Boker Trance as my carry knife. You guys have some really nice knives. here's mine.


----------



## m16a

Spyderco Manix 2


----------



## Kraid

JonN06 said:


> I'm currently working a Boker Trance as my carry knife. You guys have some really nice knives. here's mine.


 
Nothing shabby at all about a Chad Los Banos knife, my friend!!!


----------



## JonN06

Thanks kraid, I really like it. It's really thin and the clip lets it sit low in my back pocket without showing much. The in-laws got me that in some package deal with some boker labeled 6p clone light last Christmas.


----------



## photonstorm

My Boker Subcom Titan is used as a money clip

And I usually have the Leatherman Charge closeby


----------



## JS_280

Spyderco Delica SS
Spyderco Endura (now upgraded to Endura Wave)


----------



## JWRitchie76

I rotate between these two right now. I sold everything else off so these are also my ONLY two! :devil:


----------



## Ropes4u

Chris Reeve Umnumzaan


----------



## think2x

Kershaw Blur Tanto


----------



## Vortus

It's now the Esee HEST.


----------



## Buckles

Mine would have to be either my Spyderco Tasman Salt or Atlantic Salt. Both are full spyder edge. I get new knives all the time, but for some reason I always come back to these two. There is just something about their toughness and durability that makes me like them. Not having to worry about keeping them clean is always great too.


----------



## tiktok 22

NoFair said:


> I edc a Spyderco Sage with either carbon fiber or titanium scales while at work and a Spyderco Military when I don't have to be PC
> 
> Sage II (titanium):



I like that Citizen...Might I ask what model it is?


----------



## mossyoak

tiktok 22 said:


> I like that Citizen...Might I ask what model it is?



google citizen Orca


----------



## nuphoria

Usually a Spydie UKPK in FG for me. We can't carry lockers over here :shakehead


----------



## RSW

Benchmade 705. 

My wish list for the next 1-2 years includes a Benchmade Mini-Ritter, an Emerson Mini cqc-15 and a small Sebenza.


----------



## Leif24

Benchmade 940 :twothumbs


----------



## AEHaas

*Yuna Custom Knives*

These are on my web site and available now (see below):











It is a larger folder, not a smallish one. People get very excited when they hold this one. 'Very unique, very smart, very sharp.

aehaas


----------



## jacknife

Ahh, the Bob Casper folder , Best PURCHASE of and folder Yet . Just see how it sits in your hand ,. Check out the reverse grip also......Not the small one The full size one /...


----------



## Bierkameel

Benchmade Activator 210TK, have been looking for a long time for it and just scored a new one


----------



## Blaidd Drwg

My EDC is a Gerber Tanto flipper almost as fast as an assist open.If I go hiking or late night trips I carry a Kershaw Tanto Blurr and I also have a fixed Gerber camping knife.Dream knife is the Recon Tanto 7 inch combat knife.You guys got a lot of nice knives.


----------



## The Sun

The BM/HK 14205's are some of the best production knives on the market today.

i've been carrying one for the past few weeks. i thought it needed some new clothes so i went ahead and made it some new bead-blasted, red G10 scales.


----------



## kerberos0023

spyderco manix2


----------



## earthtech

My normal go to knife is a Chris Reeve small Sebanza, very simple and ruggged. Sometimes a benchmade or lone wolf. But usually the chris reeve is my EDC


----------



## Stryker1775

Mine is the Kershaw Scallion plain edge.


----------



## steveG

I've carried the same Emerson Commander for 8 plus years... love it. I'm completely hooked on the "Wave Feature".


----------



## Gusto

Currently, I'm carrying the Benchmade 940 and a Victorinox Soldier.

Soon to be Spyderco UK Penknife in orange G-10 and a Victorinox Cadet. (going lighter and more compact :thumbsup


----------



## Yang1815

I EDC a Benchmade Mini-Grip and an SAK. Love them both!


----------



## Bierkameel




----------



## CptDesoya

Wow, some killer knives here. 

I'm lucky to work somewhere where nobody cares how many knives I carry.

Left pocket is my Kershaw Blur Tanto. This is the knife that gets used and abused. Ive had one issue with the assisted opening and Kershaw had a brand new one mailed to me within a week. 

Right pocket is my Spyderco Millie combo edge. Still my all time favorite, and my SHTF folder. 

Small of back (I know, I can feel the eyes roll) is my Benchmade HK with window breaker. 

What can I say, I love knives. These are just the ones in rotation now, Im sure one or more will get moved to the drawer as I aquire new and better.


----------



## jacktheclipper

I carry a Gerber Vallotton everywhere . Assisted opening , stout 2.6'' blade with a deep carry style clip . I convexed the edge to improve the durability because I put it through some rough usage .


----------



## DHart

Sheesh... all this time on the forum and I don't realize until tonight that we have a knife section of the CPF. Wonderful!

I tend to alternate my daily carry knife... for a while this Persistence was ruling the roost. For the money, it's a fantastic knife.






Lately I've been alternating between a Spyderco UKPK G10 S30V and a Spyderco Delica G10 FFG VG-10. I like the Sage 1 quite a bit, but these other two are what I seem to prefer to carry. The Cat is sure an awesome little knife as well, which I'm sorry that Spyderco couldn't continue to produce at such a great price point. I have a couple of them, but still, the UKPK and Delica get all the action these days. I've got some Benchmades that are great knives and I do like, but still, somehow my Spydercos just win me over all around.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

The Core group:

A SOG Twitch II for general cutting tasks.

A Rough Rider Sleeveboard Whittler for fingernail cleaning or when the Twitch might hurt a haters feelings.

A China made Cabelas Scout knife for fixing mud flaps, opening cans of tuna and such.

If in cargo shorts one of my nice Case knives can be found in the right side pocket, and a Camillus TL-29 Electricians knife in the left for cutting meat at Truck Stop Restaurants.


----------



## TKC




----------



## sappyg

lately it's been a case 62032 CV medium stockman


----------



## HPFlashman

For normal day to day carry I use the Spydie Caly III, when in uniform I change that for a Endura, if I`m just doing normal uniformed day to day stuff - I carry a fixed blade on the battlerattle...


----------



## Texas gun person

Spyderco Police 3 has been my EDC for awhile now.


----------



## The Sun

3.5" workhorse


----------



## KajLaursen

This is a older model, but I still like the Benchmade Mini Ambush:

http://www.benchmade.com/products/10210

Regards,

Kaj


----------



## SRTCOP

Chris Reeve Sebenza. Built like a tank, Sebenza translates to "worker" in Zulu, and that's what it is. Been my EDC for 15 years.


----------



## TKC

*My EDC is now a Scott Cook Locsha.*


----------



## carrot

TKC said:


> *My EDC is now a Scott Cook Locsha.*



WOW TKC! Congrats on the beautiful Locsha! That's one of the customs that I've been drooling over for years! That's quite a knife...


----------



## blackbalsam

Most carried are (1) kershaw leek (2) benchmade presido (3) chris reeves sebenza small (4) kershaw skyline:devil:


----------



## jujigatame

CRK Umnumzaan is probably my top dog. Green Manix 2 has been seen good carry since I got it almost a month ago. The UKPK and Waved Delica always work their way in too. I can only go so long before wanting to use them. 

Begg Tree Frog sees the most use among fixed blades.


----------



## Hossanator

Glad to see there's others out there who cant pick just one! Now days I mostly carry my Rift, but I still switch to some of the others every now and then.

Buck 110






Swamp Warden






Benchmade Rift






Spyderco Police3






Izula






Military






D2 Para


----------



## jamesmtl514

From the other thread. 
I have since sold the Milky M1


EDC City.




Surefire EW-04, Mac's Titanium SST-50 EDC 2.8 with custom Ti clip and Tritium vial





Surefire EW-04, Mac's Titanium SST-50 EDC 2.8 with custom Ti clip and Tritium vial beam on lowest setting





Mag 3D LED, Leatherman Squirt, Leatherman C303, SST-50 EDC w/different clip and tritium vial, Surefire EW-04, Victorinox Soldier 07.
EDC Camping




A2L-red, Victorinox Soldier 09, Surefire M1 (Milky)





Surefire M6, Victorinox Soldier 09, Surefire M1 (Milky)


EDC Working




Surefire G2, Surefire 6P with Malkoff M61 and FM34 (not pictured), Surefire E1B, Spyderco Native.






Surefire G2 with Malkoff M61LL w/ FYL body, Tritium vials on tail cap, Victorinox Rescue Tool 






Victorinox Rescue Tool


----------



## Imon

jamesmtl514 said:


> Surefire G2 with Malkoff M61LL w/ FYL body, Tritium vials on tail cap, Victorinox Rescue Tool



I was showing my rescue tool to a friend once and as I was folding in the seat belt cutter it closed down on the tip of my index finger. 
At first it didn't hurt - I didn't even know I hurt myself until I took a closer look and saw blood gushing out.

My rescue tool has since faced exile in the glove compartment of my car


----------



## elugelab

My EDC knife is the Böker Keycom.
Considering that even carrying the keycom in a public place is illegal here, I usually don't carry anything bigger.


----------



## mossyoak

Edc-spyderco delica4 flat ground in electric blue
Edc in bag-spyderco Bill Moran upswept 
Both in the best blade steel ever conceived VG-10


----------



## ninemm

Hmm. Lately I have been rotating between Delica and Endura FFG both in blue, Stretch II, and now a Meerkat.


----------



## The Sun

This one lately:


----------



## NoFair

Got a Spyderco Para2 a while back. Put a titanium clip on it and been carrying as my city EDC since:






Still carry a Military when I don't have to be concerned about scaring people


----------



## Green.catcher

EDC is Blackhawk Pointman or ZT 0350CB or Lonewolf D2 Harsey or Stirder SMF what ever I am the mood for that day.


----------



## heckboy

For 22 years it was a SAK knife currently called the tourist. I thought it was called the cadet or captain or something like that 22 years ago.

I lost that darn knife a couple of years ago, I still hope it'll turn up, and since then I've been trying out different things.

For a couple of years my EDC has been my LH small Sebenza. I recently bought a William Henry Lancet and that has become a regular EDC. I'm not sure that it will displace the Sebenza but I'm open to the idea.

I'll be getting my Mnandi from CRK this week so we'll see how this little EDC play works out. 

Then strangely enough a couple of CRKT knives wind up in my pocket occasionally. Strangely because they are so plain and economical, I hate to call them cheap, but quite functional none the less. They are an M16-01Z and an Ichi. I really like the assisted opening of the ICHI. The M16 is pretty much permanently clipped to a pair of shorts that I often wear working in the garage.

Later,
HB


----------



## DHart




----------



## LedTed

You enthusiasts sure have some nice tools.

I usually carry a little SOG Flash 1 clipped inside my right pants pocket. Sometimes I switch to a BenchMade Mini-Ambush.

No matter which primary knife I may be carrying, I always have a Leatherman Multi-tool near by.

Bye-the-by, I always try to have my NiteCore D10 clipped inside my right pants pocket.


----------



## DHart

LedTed said:


> Bye-the-by, I always try to have my NiteCore D10 clipped inside my right pants pocket.



Ah.... great choice, my friend!


----------



## yamaha

Benchmade 9051sbk almost everyday.
Microtech Combat Troodon occasionally.
Gerber multi plier 800 is the one I actually use most!


----------



## red_hackle

The usual suspects... not very original, but prime examples of great design and craftsmanship!


----------



## fannin

dar_crowe said:


> I use them all every now and again but have a carried a SAK for 24 yrs.


what is the spyderco on the far right sir?

i edc a sak (usually a compact or soldier and a classic) or a lm juice s2

in the u.k. we cannot edc anything with a safety feature such as a locking blade or a blade with a cutting edge over 3 inches


----------



## carrot

fannin said:


> what is the spyderco on the far right sir?
> 
> i edc a sak (usually a compact or soldier and a classic) or a lm juice s2
> 
> in the u.k. we cannot edc anything with a safety feature such as a locking blade or a blade with a cutting edge over 3 inches


Endura 3


----------



## DHart




----------



## bonermaster

loving my Spyderco H1 ladybug and preon revo combo but.....im tempted by the g10 dragonfly, so **** :devil:


----------



## mossyoak

carrot said:


> Endura 3



Carrot, the other right. And it's a Citadel


----------



## RyanA

Sometimes a Spyderco Salt 1, sometimes a P'kal. Occasionally a Paramilitary.


----------



## carrot

mossyoak said:


> Carrot, the other right. And it's a Citadel


Guilty as charged. I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## fannin

mossyoak said:


> Carrot, the other right. And it's a Citadel


that's funny as i'm a bit of a knife guy and recognized the endura (endura 3: the best endura ever, wish spyderco still made it. i do not like the current endura 4 anything like as much)

i've seen the citadel auto before i just couldn't remember the name, very nice looking knife

thanks mossy and carrot


----------



## Gravitron




----------



## TKC




----------



## deth1313

I have a few that I use on a constant basis. 

I ALWAYS have my old CRLT Ryan Plan B on me. For work I carry a Cold Steel Gunsite 2, when I'm not working I have my CRKT M16. 

For when I'm hiking and camping I have an ESEE 3 and a Tops Steel Eagle 107C.

Knives and Flashlights are a dangerous addiction!


----------



## liyinuo00

This is my


----------



## thom1960

Kershaw Ken Onion Avalanche
S30V steel with G10 scales


----------



## shado

Hinderer XM-18 3.5" Spanto







This one has been sitting in bubble wrap for a while now. I might put this into my rotation soon?
Hinderer XM-18 non flipper Custom 3" Deep Swedge Spearpoint w/ Smooth Carbon Fiber Scale


----------



## cw_mi

Just got this in the mail, will be EDCing it this week.


----------



## Meganoggin

Wow - that is one big chunk of (Ti?) a knife. Who makes it? Very interesting design with the clip on the lockbar.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cw_mi

Meganoggin said:


> Wow - that is one big chunk of (Ti?) a knife. Who makes it? Very interesting design with the clip on the lockbar.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


 
Yeah it is quite a handful. It is a Farid Custom, "small" T5000. Eggerling damascus blade and the rest is all Ti.


----------



## Meganoggin

Nice knife - thanks for the details!


----------



## MidnighToker

My 2 EDCs are both CRKT. Front pocket M16-03Z and back sheath M16-14ZSF. Have many others, most "higher quality", but I always come back to these two.


----------



## cw_mi

Just got this beauty yesterday. Had it with me all day today. damasteel, Ti liners, bead blasted Ti bolsters, silver twill G10 and a big tritium vial in the backspacer.


----------



## DaveyJones

Victorinox Explorer + CRKT M21-04G.
ro be replaced with:
Leatherman Squirt Ps4 + Cold Steel Mini AK47


----------



## sunny_nites

Benchmade - Pardue. Modified spear point, 440c, Axis lock mech.

I have lots of knives but this is the one that is always in my pocket.


----------



## angelofwar

Recently replaced my "user" EDC knife (was a Gerber Applegate Fairbairn mini-folder) with a Spyderco dragon Fly clip-it.
My "action"/"go-to" EDC is my Benchmade AFAK. I carry both...one for cutting rope, opening Copenhagen, etc, the other for opening up "other things" if needed, and for rescue app's.

Some of my Faves are some old Cases that I have, but I like my SOG Seal Pup, and my Ontario USAF Survival Knife to use as a Bush Knife. I have quite a few more, but these are some of my favored lights.


----------



## FERRITE

Nice knife CW_MI. I could never get myself to have a knife like that for EDC and actually use. If I don't have my leatherman on, typicall I just have a vintage Buck 309 or my vintage Curtin & Clark Cutlery. I love old pocket knives.


----------



## WDR65

There are some nice knives in this thread.

Personally I carry either an electric blue Spyderco Delica IV full flat ground or a Spyderco Persistence on my strong side. Depending on the day I'm likely to have either a Delica IV ZDP-189 full serrated on my weak side or a dragonfly full serrated in my weak side pocket. The Persistence gets sharp so easily and quickly that its become a favorite for all around tasks.

At night I'm probably going to have either my Para-military 2 or a Delica III in my pocket with the dragonfly.


----------



## RonReagan

I switch between my BK14 and Benchmade 555HG Mini-Grip depending if I need a solid fixed blade or just need to do general pocket carry. I really like fixed blades for all around cutting, but I can't carry one if I go to certain cities in WA State like Seattle (pretty lame).


----------



## WDR65

Oh forgot to add a few things. 

Hunting I carry a Benchmade 151 Griptillian fixed blade and a 550 Griptillin or the above mentioned Para II. Hiking or camping is also this setup.


----------



## CSSA

Benchmade 913 Nitrous Stryker.


----------



## cw_mi

FERRITE said:


> Nice knife CW_MI. I could never get myself to have a knife like that for EDC and actually use. If I don't have my leatherman on, typicall I just have a vintage Buck 309 or my vintage Curtin & Clark Cutlery. I love old pocket knives.


 
Thanks. My EDC knives don't get any real use, since I work in an office if I'm up north at our cabin I'll carry a Kershaw Blur. I do try to use all my customs though, it doesn't make sense to just let them sit. 

here is my latest EDC, been carrying it for the past few days. 

I had a really hard time photographing this knife though, we've had cloudy days so no natural sunlight, so I used a warm led flashlight to light the area.


----------



## sunny_nites

Wow, that is really a work of art.


----------



## Sparky's Magic

EDC. for many a long day - CASE Red Bone med. Stockman ca. 1940 (three blades): Lovely translucent Red Bone Scales! & of course HDS 140 Ex. Flashlight with clip by Moddoo for a modern Classic. :twothumbs


----------



## librum

I love Todd Rexford's interpretation of our Dauntless and it has been my EDC for the past 6 months!


----------



## cratz2

Carried a 154CM Camillus CUDA for a number of years... great knife. Always stayed sharp and was easy to sharpen... fine for jeans/shorts but a bit heavy for casual or dress pants.

Bought this a couple years ago... Sypderco UKPK. In the UK, it's illegal to have a folding knife that locks open so Spyderdo came up with these UK Pen Knives. CRAZY lightweight with it's unlined FRN scales. GIN-1 blade is super easy to sharpen and keeps an edge well enough for my needs. Love the 4-way, very deep-carry wire clip.


----------



## hi-fi

My constant companion is my modified Benchmite; it fits nicely in my dress pants pockets. When in jeans I also carry a 950 Rift iwb, but the Benchmite is always with me.


----------



## DHart

cratz2.... locking knives are legal in my area and I have a bunch of them, but I love carrying and using Spyderco's Slipits also... the UKPK is an awesome knife indeed!






I love my G10 Urban Leaf as well.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## mossyoak

RBR said:


> My EDC is a Laguiole, FDL, Prestige Inox series with Ebony grip and 12cm long blade.
> 
> Will post some pix once i´m approved to open albums.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> RBR


 
what do you mean by open albums?


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

The SOG Twitch II is a permanent clipped front right.

A Case CV Canoe with Amber Bone is left front.

And this Imperial Ireland Dog Leg Jack is right front.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## KVoimakas

My favorite daily (non work) carry is the sissipuukko. It is a fixed blade knife in a pouch sheath made by Fiskars. It has a 6" blade so it has to be open carried.


----------



## Gryffin

No way I can narrow that down to one single knife. I'm kinda mission-specific that way. Plus, I go out of my way to rotate knives in and out of my EDC, since as you know, variety is the spice of life. (Either that or oregano.)

I typically have different sorts of "load out", and my current fave for each is:

Dress: I work in a corporate headquarters, and while it's pretty casual, we're talkin' khakis/Dockers instead of jeans. Current fave, for about the last two years actually, is a Kershaw 1436 G-10 Hawk. Thin, flat, weighs almost nothing, the matte grey clip doesn't scream for attention, but it packs a flat-ground 3¼" clip point ATS-34 blade. Back-up, when I don't want to whip out the bigger blade in mixed company, is a Victorinox Executive that lives on my keychain.

Summer casual: out of the office, I favor lightweight nylon blend shorts or cargos, without a leather belt, so don't like a lot of weight. The Kershaw Hawk is my go-to here as well, along with the Vic Executive, although when I *really* wanna go light, the Executive alone is usually all I need.

Cool weather casual: jeans, or khakis; my fave the last few months is a Benchmade 581 Barrage, the new model with the aluminum bolster. Manages to be both elegant, and no-nonsense practical at the same time. That Vic Executive is usually on my keychain, but I often back it up with one of a half-dozen favorite slipjoints.

Working around the house or yard: my favorite workhorse is a big, beefy CRK&T M16-10z. Just can't bust the thing, and Lord knows I've tried! For lighter-duty work, my backup is an old Schrade/Craftsman 4" stockman with brass bolsters and stabilized rosewood scales. If I can't handle a cutting job with those, then I need a sawzall or an axe.

Kitchen: while I have some nice chef knives and a very handy santoku, believe it or not the knife that sees the most use is a Victorinox/Foschner 4" Parer. No, really! It's bigger than the usual 3" paring knife, smaller than a typical 5" utility knife, but it's so light, slim, sharp and just doggone handy.


----------



## ZeissOEM2

I have been using a lot of gerbers and scandies .

my newest knife is a Fallkniven NL 5 Cowry X . it will be a user from next weekend.


----------



## ohio-roadking




----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## ohio-roadking




----------



## mag1

I love my Para 2, but interchange with my strider sng cc


----------



## manoloco

This is my fixed blade EDC:

Diaz tools Frog Leg:

_________________________________________________________________________






that sheath is a bit bulky, it now comes in a slim kydex one






_______________________________________________________________________


I modified it a bit:


_______________________________________________________________________


----------



## M3TAL_L0RD

SanRenMu 710


----------



## Tetsujin 140.6

Nice to see so many sebenzas (and clones) being carried.

I've got this in my pocket.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

This Remington Jack has replaced the Case Canoe in Left front.





This small Dog Leg Jack has replaced the larger one in right front.





Dynamite could not remove this from clipped in right front.


----------



## gunnerdog

Another vote for the SOG Twitch II for when at work/in public.

I usually have the Kershaw Rake with me in the woods:


----------



## Maxbo

new to lights but not to knives. So I thought I should post here first.

my edc lately: Paramilitary 2 camo s30v


----------



## chaoss

Small classic Sebenza, all day & every day.


----------



## mossyoak

chaoss said:


> Small classic Sebenza, all day & every day.


 
This, well, mine is a leftie model...
For heavy tasks Ive got a Chris Reeve Green Beret 5.5 inch but its currently away in Chattanooga having some custom Kudex pants made by the boys of RMJ Tactical. 
And for a multitool Ive got the Skeltool CX with full bit kit. With these three knives I havent come across a situation I couldnt handle with ease.


----------



## KnOeFz

Today a blue alox farmer is in my pocket:






in my edc rotation are also some Spyderco's (Tenacious, Kiwi3, Military), a traditional Hen & Rooster and some other Victorinox knives


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

This:





Bumped this center knife:





And recently this:





Booted this:




From left front.


----------



## psycho

My para 2 has been getting a lot of pocket time. I bought a spare just in case.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

We are going to a Family Reunion today. In Honor f my Grandpaw I shall carry his two most used knives.

A Camillus 72 Carpenter's Whittler with a pretty worn Main blade but still GOOD snap on all blades:





And a WELL worn Schrade Old Timer 80T with very little snap left (upper knife





The yeller knife lower is an 881Y and is almost as good as it was brand new except for that perfect Patina!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I used both knives to cut steak and sausage. Them that saw them and asked did not seem impressed that they had been Grandpaws.

Pity on them as they fought to do with plastic knives what I did easily with the very sharp blades!


----------



## notrefined

at work my EDC is a spyderco Assist...everywhere else is a case doctor's knife of great sentimental value plus a more recently received gift, a spyderco titanium military. This forum has recently helped me find great new clothes & friends for both of them


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Grandpaws knives give me great connection to what in my mind was a GREAT man!

Seems no person these days has any feelings like that.

I believe I will carry the same two tomorrow at least!


----------



## Burgess

Great thread here !

:thumbsup:


I've carried a Gerber LST (2-5/8 inch blade) in my back pocket every single day for DECADES !

Very thin and lightweight -- never even know i'm carrying it, until i NEED it.



- and -


Last month, on a whim , i purchased a couple Victorinox Swiss Army Knives:


- a Tinker (91 mm), with translucent blue scales


- a Farmer, in silver Alox


Both are wonderful little gems, and incredibly handy & useful. :twothumbs

Yet small enough for me to carry in my Jeans side pocket, with little effort.

Therefore, i ALSO carry one or the other of These.


BTW -- can certainly see these SAK's becoming ADDICTIVE !


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

This has been riding in my RFP for a while (was Grandpaws) Camillus 72:






This has been in LFP for some time as this pattern is QUITE useful! Imperial Scout:


----------



## Tetsujin 140.6

Just added an XM to my pocket rotation!




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I'm reasonably certain that if I could I would carry an XM18 myself.

Good thing I really like my two SOGs!


----------



## TheExpert

Armadew said:


> For a main folder i usually rotate between one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like that emerson commander? Is it worth the money?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

These were gifted to me by an AAPK member.
In my left pocket this EAGLE over PHILA 4 inch Jack




In my right pocket this worn but solid Camillus TL29


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

dang double post


----------



## HIDblue

Either one of these right now...but the Triage seems to end up in my pocket more often.


----------



## Monocrom

Main knife is my Victorinox Spartan with black handles that have a white border around them. 

Let's see . . . I've used the main and small blades for opening up cardboard boxes at my externship, cutting string, and tape, etc.

Used the bottle-opener on my favorite old fashioned Stewart's fountain drinks. Have used both screwdriver ends on my bottle and can openers to fix a latch inside a Wal-Mart restroom stall. Will likely use the awl soon to punch a new hole in a recently purchased leather belt. (I lost weight, and need to make the hole further away from the end of the belt's tongue.)

All in all, very handy. But I recently realized I need a SAK with scissors. I'll track down a Victorinox Compact soon. (Thinnest Vic model with full-sized scissors. I really don't want to EDC a model thicker than my 2-layer Spartan.)


----------



## fonaryk

Xm-18 or small,well worn,Sebenza. Occasionally,when going for a picnic in the park with the wife and manchild, I tote along a rare SAK "Swiss Cheese" .


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I haven't been carrying a one hand opener much lately.

But I modded this CRKT Mirage to tip up. And until I can score a Sanrenmu 702 this will get some pocket time:


----------



## Monocrom

fonaryk said:


> Xm-18 or small,well worn,Sebenza. Occasionally,when going for a picnic in the park with the wife and manchild, I tote along a rare SAK "Swiss Cheese" .



What type of features does that SAK have?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Today I made the mod on the Mirage look better and be more secure.

Had this VERY sharp little 'nut in my watch pocket:


----------



## angelofwar

Gotta love them old Cases...


----------



## wuhungsix

While on duty I carry a Spyderco Military. Off-duty is a Ti Boker Subcom.


----------



## JB3

Damascus Bradley Alias II
Chris Reeves Mnandi
Here's a pic of my Bradley


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Got this little bugger from China recently. A little work with a ceramic stick and it shreds paper!


----------



## dwain

My favorite knife to go to is a Spyderco Delica. I have been using mine for about 5 years now, and it has never let me down. Easy to sharpen, and holds an edge well.


----------



## egrep

I've got a few knives and i try to give 'em all a bit of EDC. But one knife I carry every day is a Kershaw Leek.

TiZDP, Random S30V, Damascus with Black Tungsten DLC handle, Damascus with plain handle, Composite D2, G10/S30V are among my favorites but I"ve got a few less high end models too. I love that knife!


----------



## Nonprophet

For price, size, function, ease of use, and utility, I don't think anything comes close to a Kershaw Ken Onion. Easy open blade, fits great in your pocket, thin, robust clip, hides scratches well, really just can't beat this knife! I have many $200+ knives, but the Onion is by far the best all around EDC knife I've yet to come across. A local chain store was going out of business a few years back and selling them for $29ea, I bought 8 of them.......lol!


NP


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Are you talking about the Ken Onion Leek?

Bill


----------



## Nonprophet

Yes! Sorry I didn't make that clear......I like the partially serrated myself, but I cut a fair amount of rope/line so I need it.

NP



Bullzeyebill said:


> Are you talking about the Ken Onion Leek?
> 
> Bill


----------



## glendayle

Been carrying this guy for about a year. Kershaw Leek. I hate it when I leave it at home. I feel naked without it in my pocket.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Along with the Sanrenmu 605 clipped right we find this Camillus 72 in left:


----------



## Noctis

There's really nothing particularly remarkable about it, but I always seem to have this in my pocket:





Though recently I've been carrying this ever since I got it:


----------



## jumpstat

My Strider SmF RG drop point is my current edc folder. In fact its the only one I have at the moment except for a few hours ago I manage to score on a couple of Kershaw knives namely a Blur Tanto and a Volt II. So far so good ....


----------



## summer

I have a few, but always been partial to my blue Kershaw Scallion.


----------



## Scubie67

Benchmade Doug Ritter mini rsk in S30V


----------



## dc38

I've got a *Leatherman Style CS* on my keys. It's more of a compact multi-tool, but the 1.5 inch blade is sharp / durable enough to cut open several cantaloupes; it even remains sharp enough to glide through paper afterwards.


----------



## fisk-king

Xm-18 3"
Case Stockman


----------



## skyfire

one of these, usually the horseman... if pocket space isnt an issue.
im hooked on emersons right now, and plan to get more.


----------



## Monocrom

Very nice.

Didn't realize the Horseman came without a black blade. It looks good.


----------



## neal71

Neal


----------



## Dillo0

I carry a Spyderco Dragonfly when in MA, but I carry a Benchmade Mini Griptilian or Spyderco Sage 3 in my home state. I carry a Spyderco Shabaria when I am roaming around my house.


----------



## Rheinleder

My EDC is a Busse Hog Muk LE


----------



## manoloco

I always carry these, 2 go with me and 1 inside a Maxpedition Monkey Combat Admin Pouch that i fitted with a belt for multiple choices of carry



In this pic: Peak Logan QTC 17500, DiazTools "Frog Leg" S30V, Spyderco Delica 4 VG-10, Boker Trance


----------



## greekfed

My EDC is a Spyderco Native





One of my all-time favorites is the Cold Steel Mini Tanto which has been out of production for many years, so I tend not to use it too much!


----------



## Monocrom

For now, and likely for quite a long time, my recently purchased Victorinox Compact model with black scales.


----------



## Dapro

Thats a tuff call, but my main carry knives are ZT0350, Blur, and Ram.....Kershaw has me mesmerized thus far...hopefully the echelon will hit the shelves soon.


----------



## Harry999

Outside it is a Spyderco Kiwi III Slip Stag and the Victorinox Solo in Alox. I have several SAKS with other tools as well.

At home currently a John Nowell Navy Knife and a Spyderco UKPK.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Not precisely a favorite but it works well enough and is QUITE sharp:






SR Columbia (China) 348 Axis Lock


----------



## Tetsujin 140.6

My well worn EDC favorite. It beats out some strong challenges from an XM-18 and a sebenza for pocket space.


----------



## fonaryk

Small Sebe or ZT551.
The XM-18 stays put.


----------



## xian13

Currently, my go to, EDC knives are my Case/ Bose Tribal Spear and my Benchmade Bedlam 860.


----------



## Harry999

I've just added a SOG Nautical to my edc rotation. It is a very useful tool.

Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbthedookie

Perhaps the flashlight affliction is contagious to other devices. Just started getting interested in blades; been carrying a Spyderco Ladybug 3 or Dragonfly 2 at work - my office setting doesn't warrant the weight (or raised eyebrows) of anything larger. Just received a Benchmade RSK mk1 to carry on the weekends (assuming I can tighten it up to eliminate horizontal blade play).


----------



## Robert C

My edc is a kershaw leek partially serrated blade with matte stainless finish. Sometimes I go with the larger kershaw with the speedsafe also partially serrated but in black nitride...I don't recall the model name.


----------



## Robert C

Dapro said:


> Thats a tuff call, but my main carry knives are ZT0350, Blur, and Ram.....Kershaw has me mesmerized thus far...hopefully the echelon will hit the shelves soon.



Kershaw is by far my favorite knife maker, followed by benchmade. For a more classic style pocket knife the only one I will ever carry is the original (pre-Chinese) Old Timer by the former NY based Schrade


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I always seem to have clipped in my right front pocket one of three EXCELLENT for the price Sanrenmu knives.

A 605, 710 (right now) or 763

And I don't always carry a back pocket knife, but the cheap Chinese Boker that I don't think you can buy anywhere but china is a FINE liner lock flipper knife that is WICKED sharp.


----------



## persco

Spyderco Leafstorm and Al Mar Falcon classic. Eventually, I'd like to get a small Sebenza Insingo...


----------



## HotWire

Wish I had a working camera. I've carried a William Henry knife for many years. Once you use a WH knife, you'll want one.


----------



## tjswarbrick

M390 Spyderco Para-Military2, unless I'm dressed up - then it's their Sage1.


----------



## manoloco

Newer pics of the Diaz Tools "Frog Leg":


----------



## LedTed

Of the several knives I now own from three different manufacturers, I seem to gravitate to my SOG Visionary I for EDC.


----------



## ficklampa

This is my main EDC setup, among of other things of course. But this is what I have on my person most of the time.


----------



## TyJo

Spyderco Tenacious (it's the only good knife I own). I plan on getting the Spyderco Paramilitary 2 when I have enough money to spend on a knife and there aren't any lights on the list. I like that compression lock.


----------



## rawdawg

Emerson CQC-7 since 1999.....love it!


----------



## reppans

Got back-ups?


----------



## blackbalsam

Small Chris Reeves Sebenza....Robert.


----------



## Bribo

Surprised no one carries a Leek, one of the best EDC knifes out there for value/function IMHO. 


[http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7037/6957285775_d5bdffd61b_b.jpg
Kershaw Leek by bribobch, on Flickr

having said that I have been carrying this non-stop since i got it.


http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7183/6796784546_339a2a8623_b.jpg
CQC-11 by bribobch, on Flickr

+1 on the Manix2 and Delica 4 wave as well.


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

CHEAP carry today.

SRM 763
RR Sleeveboard in MOP
50 cent SAK Classic SD


----------



## somnambulated

My instant favorite Yojimbo 2. Been carrying it for a few months now.

http://img.tapatalk.com/43315502-0629-64e4.jpg

http://img.tapatalk.com/43315502-0636-9949.jpg

Before that, I carried this PPT since shortly after it came out. I've owned a dozen other Spydies before the PPT and Yojimbo and I think I'm happier with these two knives than anything else I've EDC'd.

...For now ;-)


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Gatsby

Since I got one of these I haven't carried much of anything else - other than an older Spyderco Native I use during the weekends around the house/yard. This is not my photo admittedly but same model and roughly the same condition interestingly...


----------



## mr.squatch

Just picked up a Surefire EW-04 for a steal of a deal, brand new in box for $200. If they were in this price range from the manufacturer they'd be everywhere. Excellent knife, great in every way. I'll have a hard time not taking the BM550+wilkins I've carried for the past 3 years, but I'm going to give it a shot. I am very hard on a knife as I see it as a tool to be used, I truly believe this knife will withstand everything I'll be able to throw at it.





And my goto babygirl that's been around the world with me 3x in 3 years


----------



## TyJo

Got a Spyderco Paramiltary 2 last week. Awesome knife, can't imagine anything better.


----------



## Burgess

Recently, I bought my first 2 Spyderco knives.







Delica4 (top) and Dragonfly2 (bottom)


Both are Full Flat Grind, VG-10 blades


They are the replacement(s) for my trusty little Gerber LST pocketknife,
which I carried (EDC) for the past 30 years !

I really like BOTH of these Spydercos --

the Dragonfly2 is (like my old Gerber) so small & thin that it "disappears" in my back pocket.
The Delica4 is a bit more substantial, so I "know" it's back there.
But not at all uncomfortable or obtrusive.

Right now, I alternate between these two.
Either one is certainly an EXCELLENT choice for me.


Oh, and (of course), I also EDC carry my Victorinox Tinker swiss army knife.

In another pocket.


----------



## PaleBlueDot

http://i45.tinypic.com/357j6gy.jpg

Emerson CQC-7V 


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## somnambulated

Burges, if you like the Delica, you'd probably love the Caly 3. I regret selling both the carbon fiber and g-10 versions.


Via iPhone & Tapatalk


----------



## david57strat

My best friend was kind enough to give me a gift e-card from Cabela's, for my birthday (Thank you, Donel  ); so, I used that towards the purchase of this particular knife. I decided to go with the classic, tried and true Buck 110 folder. Yes, it's old school, weighs a ton (to be carrying around all the time); but it's beautiful (in a classic sense), it gets the job done, and it's virtually indestructible. That's not to say that I wouldn't be happy to buy other knives, to add to the collection (First, it was flashlights and now, knives as well). I'm just getting started.

Naturally, this particular knife has great sentimental value for me, and I think of her whenever I use it; so, I kind of doubt I'll be switching EDC knives any time soon (of course, who says I can't have more than one EDC knife? I also carry a Victorinox Champion plus, as secondary knife/multi-tool, and that's gotten me out of a bind, more than once.)


----------



## seed

Black Canvas Micarta Bravo-1 in CPM 3V. This and a Benchmade 760 are my entire knife collection. Feels like I've found the only two I need (outside the kitchen).


----------



## zeedeegood

SOG TF-1 Trident, Black TiNi. EDC for work and home for the past 7 years.
http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/...ltitool Collection/Sogtridentbnwcombopic2.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## think2x

The two that I reach for most often are my Spyderco Military and Ontario Rat 1.


----------



## str8edge

EDC. is my Strider SnG CC. this is a user but I don't abuse it. When dog training and needing to open packs of treats which I use as a motivator is my Spyderco Manix.


----------



## grey timber wolf

My edc
Which are my favorites http://img.tapatalk.com/d/12/10/14/y8upujas.jpg


----------



## Norm

A number of images on this and preceding pages are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I have been totin' this no name Cattleman Knife. It has a long pull/swedge small blade!


----------



## glock35er

spyderco delica or an endura ...both are fantastic


----------



## Harry999

I have a new EDC knife which is joining the Spyderco Kiwi. It is the Spyderco Pingo which was designed to conform to Danish knife laws. It is therefore more than suitable to carry in the UK. 

It is a very nice looking knife with a sheepsfoot blade. Perfect for EDC use and it is also replacing the Spyderco UKPK for home use.


----------



## Norm

A number of images on this and preceding pages are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## Camaroman_99

I usually have a Spyderco Native in my pocket!


----------



## RedRonin

Blackhawk BHB30 Plain-Edge for pocket carry.
5.11 Ten Eight Partially-Serrated in the sling bag.


----------



## cland72

Kershaw Blur

Posted using Tapatalk on my HTC Evo


----------



## santacruzdave

Just got a SOG Flash II. The Spyderco Endura I used to carry does not fit in the knife pocket of my tactical shorts and pants. Too bad, I liked the Endura a lot


----------



## think2x

I don't have may knives and I rotate through them as the mood hits. 

Left to right, Most carried to least carried.


----------



## Norm

A number of images on this and preceding pages are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## BIGWOOD

OMG~! First time reading this thread and already got a new shopping/wish list. Beautiful collection guys.

I like to switch it up once in a while and this is currently my EDC. It's a Ganzo G709. I like knives that are distinctive looking as in this one with the donut hole.


----------



## datiLED

I carry a Kershaw Leek Random Task. It is thin and not too big, so it goes with me regardless of what I am wearing. I am a keep it simple kind of guy, and this works perfectly for me.


----------



## think2x

Norm said:


> A number of images on this and preceding pages are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3
> 
> Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.
> 
> *Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm



For reference, I upload mine at 800x600.


----------



## american

sog trident


----------



## smokinbasser

Kershaw mini task model 1600. I almost went nuts when it disappeared about a week ago, I tore my house apart looking for it and my ex helped in the search. I had accepted it was lost and ordered a new Kershaw oso sweet folder and then the ex brought back the knife she "borrowed" without mentioning she was "borrowing" it. I could have kicked her backside but it would do no good! Women, can't live with them.


----------



## pedersen

I tend to rotate my knives quite a bit, lately I´ve been using my SOG blink frequently, real nifty little slicer! 


The one that keeps coming back though must be my trusty Vic spartan  More than enough for what I actually use knives for, cutting fruit, opening packages, cutting string etc.


----------



## Monocrom

smokinbasser said:


> Kershaw mini task model 1600. I almost went nuts when it disappeared about a week ago, I tore my house apart looking for it and my ex helped in the search. I had accepted it was lost and ordered a new Kershaw oso sweet folder and then the ex brought back the knife she "borrowed" without mentioning she was "borrowing" it. I could have kicked her backside but it would do no good! Women, can't live with them.



Good news! . . . Now you know what to give her for Christmas!


----------



## MarkStar

One of my EDC knives, a Schatt & Morgan Heritage Series Cattleman alongside his new best friend...


----------



## Bullzeyebill

What is his "new best friend"?

Bill


----------



## MarkStar

Bullzeyebill said:


> What is his "new best friend"?
> 
> Bill


LOL... I figured here I wouldn't have to identify a light... It's a Foursevens QTLC!


----------



## naiter

jp2515 said:


> I'd say my most used knife is the Gerber EAB since I cut a lot of boxes and I can get the blades from work. Its real compact and has a nice clip. Perfect for around the office/warehouse


Gerber EAB is the bomb, and under $10. nice titanium box cutter blades are cheap too! It beat out my $275 Microtech UTX70 as my small EDC. Still sporting the SOG Trident tigerstripe as bigger EDC knife.


----------



## Billboe

I like this topic. I alternate between my custom Victorinox Yeoman SAK and my custom Victorinox Soldier, both from SwissBianco. Of course, I have to carry the Classic SD in my pocket also. :thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Whenever my pocket is deep enough to keep it from colliding with the knife and light in the pocket I carry this SOG Twitch XL


----------



## Inline6Silvia

For 2 years my main EDC knife was a Kershaw Leek. Great knife for the price. Small light and kept a nice edge. I was pretty bummed about losing it. Was pretty set on buying another one but then I saw the Kershaw Cryo. I asked my buddy who is big into knives what he thought about it and told him I was thinking about buying it to replace my Leek as my EDC knife. Next thing I know he surprised me by having one sent to my house. I LOVE this knife. Its heavy and it has a cheap price tag but it feels like an expensive knife in your hand. Great looking knife and I couldn't be more happier with it. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Forward_clicky

Kershaw Skyline
Kershaw Cryo
Spyderco Tenatious


----------



## välineurheilija

Spyderco tenacious
Spyderco delica
Eka swede 8
Marttiini MFK-2-W
i also have a pink Benchmade griptilian


----------



## Norm

think2x said:


> For reference, I upload mine at 800x600.



Thank You - Norm


----------



## aspirina750

Spyderco Leaf
Benchmade mini barrage
Lately I've been edc'ing a cheap Gerber mini covert, love the profile. 

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## chaoss

One of these two lately....depending on the day's mission.


----------



## Billboe

chaoss said:


> One of these two lately....depending on the day's mission.



Intriguing. The color definitely catches the eye. Who makes these?


----------



## Iry

The 2 blades that go pretty much everywhere with me are CRKT Pazoda for thrashing on, and an Ontario knife company/R.A.T Model 1 for bigger jobs, self defense. And of course my Leatherman Wave is ALWAYS there!


----------



## Hesh68

2 blades, one fixed and one folder (so many choices)!! My Spydie Para 2 and my Rat 3 are my favourites but I have a newly acquired Manix 2 which I find hard to put aside. Its hard with 30 plus folders and double that number of fixed to choose from!!


----------



## chaoss

Billboe said:


> Intriguing. The color definitely catches the eye. Who makes these?



Chris Reeve Knives out of Idaho.
Top one is a small regular Sebenza (no longer produced) & the other is a Star-Tac Umnumzaan, a CRK collaboration with Wilson Combat.


----------



## dxt75

Hinderer XM-18 Gen 2 or TAD Strider SnG



IMG_1830 by dxt75, on Flickr



IMG_1829 by dxt75, on Flickr


----------



## nine204

I have a couple knives that I really like, but this one has the most pocket time:

_*Fallkniven U2*_


----------



## garryt

dxt75 said:


> Hinderer XM-18 Gen 2 or TAD Strider SnG
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1830 by dxt75, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1829 by dxt75, on Flickr



Out of interest, what would you call that blade shape / profile on the Hinderer?
It really is quite attractive.


----------



## dxt75

It is a spanto grind


----------



## garryt

Thanks,

Never heard of that before. Very attractive though..


----------



## shortstack

My go to tactical knife, with customer bullet thumb disk


----------



## dss_777

chaoss said:


> One of these two lately....depending on the day's mission.



Love the small Sebenza! I carry (and use!) mine every day. I broke the blade once and CR fixed it under warranty. Awesome tools from an awesome company!

I noticed you have the tool end of hex-rivet-thingies on the opposite side of mine. I never realized they'd work oriented that way. Did it come that way, or was that your choice to change them over?


----------



## blatant1

My edc is a Kershaw Brawler or a CRKT Drifter ATM...I do carry a Boker Magnum Bulldog but its a bit heavy.


----------



## Sparky's Magic

A Case XX 3 blade Stockman with 'red bone' scales, circa 1940's. Carried for about 30 years and still snaps.


----------



## whateatsrabbits

Im a more of a knife guy then a flashlight guy.
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l82/ispyafatguy/IMG_0768_zps2d5c3863.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Bullzeyebill

whateatsrabbits said:


> Im a more of a knife guy then a flashlight guy.



Your pic does not suggest that. LOL.

Bill


----------



## Quest4fire

> Im a more of a knife guy then a flashlight guy.





> Your pic does not suggest that. LOL.



They both look top shelf to me!


At work I EDC a Kershaw Chive, a gift from my son, because it is small and unobtrusive. Away from work, a Benchmade Bone 

Collector (3.5 inch blade). I have cut about everything imaginable with that D2 tool steel blade and it just keeps coming back for 

more.


----------



## chaoss

dss_777 said:


> Love the small Sebenza! I carry (and use!) mine every day. I broke the blade once and CR fixed it under warranty. Awesome tools from an awesome company!
> 
> I noticed you have the tool end of hex-rivet-thingies on the opposite side of mine. I never realized they'd work oriented that way. Did it come that way, or was that your choice to change them over?



Works either way, shown in stock configuration. Some purists prefer the non tool side to show on the presentation side.


----------



## whateatsrabbits

This resizing is a PITA.


----------



## 42

A few months back I noticed that Benchmade was offering custom Griptillians and Mini-Grips. I want a little nuts and put together a black coated modified sheepsfoot S30V blade with a hot pink handle. It's amazing how a silly handle color can make a 3½" razor sharp blade look completely non-intimidating. 


Any way, my EDC rotation has been this, a red Blur and a dark Corian Mcusta Tactility. The Grip gets the most comments by far.


----------



## jph0200

Also a benchmade Grip but thumbstud version


----------



## Light Mage

My EDC is a benchmade mini barrage at least until I break down and get a Chris reves (hopefully soon)


----------



## Ghostwalker54

That depends on situation! What day is this?






EDC ProTech Custom Godfather Auto with Mike Norris Stainless Damascus blade
EDC First production run Kimber CDP II Compact from their Custom Shop with some additions of my own
Butches Forge early hand forged 'Hawk with fancy curly maple haft hand fitted by me
EDC McGizmo Sundrop XM-L single level high


----------



## horgerg

I've tried quite a few knives for EDC, but narrowed it down to one of the following:

Strider PT
Spyderco Tim Wegner Jr
Spyderco Delica 4
Benchmade Mini-Griptilian 555HG

All of these work very well in an EDC role.
Right now I have the Mini-Grip clipped to my pocket.


----------



## DellSuperman

I learnt about SOG & loved their "Arc-lock" series, just like the TS mentioned. 
It is one of the easiest to open knife, straight from the pocket. 

I used to have the Pentagon Elite 2 but lost it & I'm now holding the X-ray mini.. 
It is much smaller & less intimidating. 

I also tie a small lanyard to make it easier for me to remove it from my pocket & it also act as a grip for my pinky finger because the handle is a wee bit too short for my whole hand. 

JonK

Sent from my Awesome phone from somewhere in the mountains


----------



## rayman

Because of the german law regarding the carrying of a knife in public I decided to buy the first knife I ever had. A Victorinox . So I bought the Spartan model which is my EDC at the moment and I really like it. It took me a long time to find a suitable EDC and the solution was right there.

But my favorite knife is definitely the Benchmade Griptilian espacially the 551/556. I just love the look and the AXIS-lock. Have a 556 Mini and a 551 with orange scales is on its way .

rayman


----------



## lintonindy

Here is my EDC rotation










All together now.


----------



## xevious

I'd been using a SOG X-Ray Vision for a couple of years, but recently switched to using a SOG Vulcan Tanto VL-03 as my primary EDC. I love it... to the point where I can't stand smudges on the polished steel san mai blade.


----------



## OCD

Got a Benchmade 300sn in early January of this year. Been in my pocket almost every day since. Waiting for the ZT 0566 to become available and will see if that can bump the Benchmade.


----------



## 42

BIGWOOD said:


> OMG~! First time reading this thread and already got a new shopping/wish list. Beautiful collection guys.
> 
> I like to switch it up once in a while and this is currently my EDC. It's a Ganzo G709. I like knives that are distinctive looking as in this one with the donut hole.



I really like this design, it looks like it would be irresistible to play with while watching TV. 
I'm waiting on a 706, 708 and 709 that are apparently walking from China.

Mark


----------



## DellSuperman

Seem like the SOG X-Ray Vision is a pretty popular knife ard. 

JonK

Sent from my Awesome phone from somewhere in the mountains


----------



## 42

I've got a couple new knives entering the EDC rotation. I'll post some pics soon. Gotta make up for the pic of the hot-pink Grip! Even though it looks silly, I sharpened it with an Edge Pro Apex, polished it with a 6000 tape, stropped it and for some strange reason a piece of my thumb is missing.

Did you know that a 3% sol'n of Hydrogen Peroxide will remove blood stains from cloth? And that the gas given off is flammable? Oh the great things you learn when you're young and stupid.

Mark


----------



## 42

Three Kershaws


----------



## xevious

BIGWOOD said:


>



I haven't been very impressed with Chinese folders, although some can be quite decent for the price. THIS one is just wild looking, never seen anything like it. I doubt it's as usable as a mainstream quality knife, but for the price I just had to order one.


----------



## asl888

Spyderco Paramilitary2.. Size is perfect..

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## 42

xevious said:


> I haven't been very impressed with Chinese folders, although some can be quite decent for the price. THIS one is just wild looking, never seen anything like it. I doubt it's as usable as a mainstream quality knife, but for the price I just had to order one.



I picked up a Kershaw Compound ($19 on Amazon) and the quality is very good. If it didn't say "China" on the blade I wouldn't have guessed. Now I'm not sure about the 8Cr13MoV but I've been hearing some good things and I'm willing to give it a shot. I don't expect it to be as nice as the 14C28N Kershaw is using domestically, but time will tell. Hey, they make some nice flashlights! 

Mark


----------



## think2x

Lately my Hogue 4" EX-01 (aluminum handles) has been getting all the pocket time, what a great knife!


----------



## turdfergusson

Spyderco Dragonfly ZDP-189. Burley knife in a small package.


----------



## woodenboy

I carry either a spyderco sage 3 or my Boker Albatros. Both rock solid knives and both fun to carry for different reasons!!


----------



## e1sbaer

Either of these three.


----------



## Treeguy

My newest knife, EDC in my toolbag, but certainly not on my belt.
_
(A Swisstool is always on my belt, at work or at play. I also have a little 2" Shrade that I carry when discretion is in order.) 
_
*Made in America Gerber LMFII. *
I read and watched a lot of reviews, and this knife, for its price, is a solid performer.


----------



## Melson

lintonindy said:


> Here is my EDC rotation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All together now.



What's the first one?


----------



## Omenwolf

My EDC knife rotation, more of a knife guy than a flashlight guy. The flashlight collection is growing though.
As you can see in the pic my old school SW swat is the go to, but the benchmade reflex is what I've been carriage lately.




My as of late EDC.


----------



## välineurheilija

e1sbaer said:


> Either of these three.


I got the pink minigrip but the handle is way too small for my hands so next i got the orange fullsize grip and bingo!the best edc knife i have ever had


----------



## jumpstat

My current edc Benchmade 550HG


----------



## Thorvaldsson

Emerson CQC-7B, Boker Plus Subcom F, CRKT K.I.S.S., Spartan Horkus, Spartan Enyo, Ontario RAT 3 Go-to, EDC, Favorite... No particular order, just got Emerson and I'm EXTREMELY happy with it.


----------



## MartinDWhite

EDC is a Benchmade Barrage, or Benchmade Triage orange, or Leatherman Surge. Several others get thrown in every now and then for variety. 
Favorite knife is a Ka-Bar BK-7. It is my bush/camping knife. Keep it in the car, but rarely EDC it.


----------



## orbital

+

_*Under the influence of R. Hinderer*_





________ mainly carry the Kershaw Knockout (my custom jimping) ,, it's very light, thin & 95% a ZT


----------



## Valkman

My EDC used to be my Strider SnG until I lost it a few years back. Losing a $400 knife is painful, let me tell you! At the time I was a knifemaker and my sheathmaker knew the guys at Strider and one thing led to another and they replaced the knife. So I have another but I don't carry it, instead going for a SAK or a Benchmade. For Benchmades I have a Griptilian, a Rift and a Bone Collector to choose from.

From top: Bone Collector, Rift, Griptilian


----------



## jamesmtl514

My all American EDC.
Small Sebenza S35V


----------



## think2x

The middle one is my _true_ EDC. I take the top one if I know I'm gonna beat the hell out out my knife and I take the bottom one when I go out somewhere nice.


----------



## Monocrom

think2x said:


> The middle one is my _true_ EDC. I take the top one if I know I'm gonna beat the hell out out my knife and I take the bottom one when I go out somewhere nice.



Any issues at all with that ZT 200?

I'm considering getting one myself.


----------



## think2x

Monocrom said:


> Any issues at all with that ZT 200?
> 
> I'm considering getting one myself.



Nope, tough as nails. It's a beast of a knife. If you want one, be prepared for scales with almost too much grip and be aware that at 7.8 oz it can be heavy in the pocket but I like a heavier knife myself (5 oz and up).

EDIT: I'm considering getting the 0200KW next for the stonewashed blade but that's just for aesthetics.


----------



## shado

Peter Rassenti Integral folder! They kicked Hinderer, Les George and other custom folders out of my pocket. 






The handle is made from a single (BIG ***) piece of titanium and the blade is razor sharp! The best folder I've handled and my current EDC,






A perfect combination of size, weight, design!


----------



## Norm

shado said:


> The handle is made from a single (BIG ***) piece of titanium and the blade is razor sharp! The best folder I've handled and my current EDC,
> A perfect combination of size, weight, design!



I'm not a knife person but I love the look of your knife pictured on its own.

Norm


----------



## Monocrom

think2x said:


> Nope, tough as nails. It's a beast of a knife. If you want one, be prepared for scales with almost too much grip and be aware that at 7.8 oz it can be heavy in the pocket but I like a heavier knife myself (5 oz and up).
> 
> EDIT: I'm considering getting the 0200KW next for the stonewashed blade but that's just for aesthetics.



Thanks. I appreciate the reply. (My wallet hates you though.)


----------



## vioalas

Right now I have a PM2 with custom aluminum scales, before that I was using a Strider sng for a really long time. Now I'm considering something smaller.


----------



## Dprichard

Hinderer 3" flipper slicer. Love it. By far my favorite EDC. Also, just fun to sit and flip


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Rudrakabir

Black spyderco salt 1 with a serrated edge. Cuts like a dream. 

Use a sharpmaker to keep it in shape. 

Kabir.


----------



## Gryffin

At this point in time, if I had to grab just *one* folder, it would be the ZT0650. Kinda big, but not that heavy, excellent ergonomics, awesome blade steel, and just feels like an extension of my hand. 

If I really had to just pick one rig when THSHTF, tho, I'd grab my Bark River dual-sheath rig: Rivers Edge and Blackwater Boot Knife for moredelicate work. Not a helluva lot that pair can't handle. 

I've also got a Bravo 1.5 rampless, and think a dual rig with my Pro Scalpel II would make a killer combo. Kinda like the current dually, but heavier duty. Ya never know when ya might need to field-dress a Buick.


----------



## Search

Was a Benchmade Mini-Griptillian that I loved. I want a full size.

Then it was a Kershaw Blur that I used as a work horse. I tried to kill it. It died.

Now it's a Zero Tolerance 0350 tiger stripe. 


The next one will either be a BM or another ZT. I've had many a knife guy hold my 0350 and they were all blown away at the lockup and feel of the knife. One particular guy at my last job literally made me give it to him every time we saw each other because he couldn't get over how it felt in his hand.

Besides what everyone else has to say, it's been the best knife I've ever owned. I would buy 10 more.

Best pic you're going to get at the moment:


----------



## odog83

My actual EDC-rotation:
Raw NS, Raw Ti, Aeon Mk. II, Small Sebenza 21 Diamond Plate, Small Sebenza 21 Insingo, Umnumzaan, XM-18 3,5" Spanto

They rotate in my pocket daily. But if I had to choose just one of the knives, I think I would go for the Umnumzaan. It has the perfect size for my regular EDC-purposes, carries very slim in the pocket an slices as hell... Together with the Muyshondt Aeon Mk. II it's an unbeatable EDC-combo that handles nearly every task I can imagine (at least in my sub-urban area)...

But I would miss the other ones very badly. That's for sure!!


----------



## cland72

Hunting: ESEE 4
Camping: Leatherman Wingman
EDC: Buck Vantage


----------



## Jumpmaster

Usually, it's my XM-18, but sometimes I carry these...


----------



## david57strat

I can't say that I have just one go-to knife. With knives, as with flashlights (I EDC eight of those), I like to have options. While it's a pain in the neck, transfering all that stuff over to the next set of clothing (usually cargo shorts), every day, and while it sometimes feels like it weighs a ton, it's worth it, for me. But I have to admit, the knive I probably pull the most (while in a crowded, public place), just to avoid the intimidation factor for non-EDCers (and non-knife people, in general, i.e., most people out there), would be the smaller blade of the Champion Plus. It's very un-assuming, but effective for most small tasks. I live in an urban environment, so I try to be low-key, when pulling a knife (for whatever purpose). If I have to do anything where I'm really hacking away at something, and I don't want the knife biting me, I use...well, pretty much any other knife than the Champion Plus. Even the little Kershaw has a locking blade on it.

I've recently added one knife (the SOG) to the EDC bunch. So - as of a few days ago, it's these six (Two - belt-carried; four - pocket-carried):















SOG Spec Elite 1
Buck 110
Spyderco Manix 2
Victorinox Sentinel locking folder
Victorinox Champion Plus
Kershaw Chive

Well - between these, and all the lights I EDC, I officially suffer from _SPS (Squirrel Pocket Syndrome) lol.

I need an EDC Bag...! _​


----------



## MatthewSB

lintonindy said:


> Here is my EDC rotation



Seriously, what is this?


----------



## lintonindy

MatthewSB said:


> Seriously, what is this?



A.G. Russell Gentleman's Framelock in Titanium


----------



## MatthewSB

lintonindy said:


> A.G. Russell Gentleman's Framelock in Titanium



Thanks!


----------



## cityofthesouth

Right now the Buck Spitfire.


----------



## schizeckinosy

Here's mine from today:


----------



## cbxer55

Two Spyderco Military's, one a left-hand variant with natural blade, the other an all black right-hand variant. 
Flashlight's are currently a Fenix P1D-CE and a Quark Burst Mode QP2L-X.
Multi Tool is a Leatherman Charge TI.
Handgun a Kimber CDP II in .45 ACP.

In these pics, the EDC's are the two newer Millies. The one on the left is an old one purchased in 96. I still use it as well, in place of the all black right-hander.


----------



## cland72

When I need to carry a knife, I roll with my *Kershaw Blur *serrated. I LOVE this knife.

However, most of the time (when outdoors), I'll carry my *Leatherman Wingman*. Love that multitool, and a great bargain at around $22 online.


----------



## Blade9876

I have a bunch of favorites...this is what I am carrying today.


----------



## Gatsby

jamesmtl514 said:


> My all American EDC.
> Small Sebenza S35V



Nice setup!

Here is my similar American made EDC from today:

ARC6
Small Sebenza


----------



## 8steve88

Due to the draconian knife laws in the U.K. I EDC a Spyderco Grasshopper, under 3" non locking.
When I can justify it and around the house my carry - go to knives are currently -

Enlan EL-01D Rosewood scaled version of the EL-01







Enlan EL04 MCT Micarta scales







or more recently a Ganzo G-712







Cheap compared to some or inexpensive is a better word to use, they are all good quality.

This has replaced the Spyderco Grasshopper as my "out and about|" EDC. So much better, easier to open, doesn't try tp nip my fingertips when closing. More slipjoints should be like this, under $10. Decorative but 440C steel and reliable to stay open.





A SanRenMu has found a place in my pocket for Home Carry.
.





Unusual but a very capable knife.


----------



## braddy

You seem to have made some fine choices, by the way, those kind of laws are not permanent, many young people would be shocked to learn the gun/knife laws that many Americans lived under 25 and 40 years ago.


----------



## jezdec

I would say ZT 0350.....perfect size, built like a tank, very good steel ( s30v) ...the way to go:thumbsup:


----------



## Skimo

EDC lately has been my modified Benchmade 741.


Tapatalk


----------



## Raytech

jamesmtl514, How are you keeping the lanyard pin in place on your seb without the lanyard?


----------



## jamesmtl514

Since it's the small Seb, it stays in on its own.
I've owned the regular sized one as well, i found it too big.

And I'm a guy with big hands. 

WTB: anything, and everything SUREFIRE


----------



## txgearnut

I mostly edc my small sebenza. I go ZT 0350 from time to time to change it up, but the sebenza just gets a little better every time I use it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## blue dog

For many years i have carried large folders, but earlier this year i picked up a strider PT, and it has become my daily carry ever since i scooped it up. perfect small, light and built just like a tank. Great little slicing blade. days when i carry something else, i choose between

emerson cqc7 circa 2001
emerson cqc15, my favorite large folder
emerson roadhouse, new to me and have not carried it much
strider sng
spyderco manix. I really like this knife, but made a mistake when i got it and got a partially serrated blade, wish i had not done that.
Benchmade mini grip is my beater
old school spyderco pro grip stays in the center console of the truck.
esee4 in survival pack in the truck


----------



## persco

This is my latest EDC. A Ray Laconico small Jasmine. It bumped the small Sebenza Insingo for the first time in over a year...


----------



## AmperSand

Spyderco Techno at the moment usually.


----------



## Tetsujin 140.6

persco said:


> This is my latest EDC. A Ray Laconico small Jasmine. It bumped the small Sebenza Insingo for the first time in over a year...




Nice pair. 

My small Jasmine.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cyclesport

AmperSand said:


> Spyderco Techno at the moment usually.



Same here...every time I attempt to carry something else, I feel ill at ease until I return home to swap it out for the Techno. It's hard for me to go a day without this knife?!


----------



## AmperSand

cyclesport said:


> Same here...every time I attempt to carry something else, I feel ill at ease until I return home to swap it out for the Techno. It's hard for me to go a day without this knife?!



I know what you mean. Its knocked everything else out of my pockets.
Also when I did a reprofile and polished the edge, I slipped a bit on a low grit, so decided to polish it all. The pitting from the stonewash makes for a nice slight sheen when polished. Loving it more everyday!!
Had to find something to reflect against, thanks Coke Zero


----------



## TRiley

A small sebenza insingo and a Hds rotary 200 are my go to EDC. Solid and reliable as it gets.


----------



## Keely

If I'm wearing my Kimono:






But seriously, not much thought into these. Just a Case I picked up at the local hardware store and a Walther that popped up whilst perusing handguns.






The Case fits nicely in my shoe!






Keels


----------



## gabe.trout

My favorite brand right now is Zero Tolerance. I carry the 770, with elmax steel, 3.25 blade, liner lock, flipper open.
I think elmax is the best steel out right now.
http://www.gpknives.com/images/zerotolerance/0770[medium].1384448830.jpg
http://www.gpknives.com/images/zerotolerance/0770-2[medium].1384448830.jpg

*Image tags removed see Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


----------



## ctrashp

KERSHAW USA BLUR Series..... Bottom line... After I bought this knife, ( I have 3 Blur's) my other knives never get carried.... 
Although I did pick up a Cold Steel Recon 1 for Christmas.


----------



## Monsieur

IT varies quite a bit for the knives side of things as for the flashlights, I'm still a newbie so not much choice for now

Zebralight/LadyBug here






My only flashlight extravangaza (sadly long gone) Haiku BB XPG with Thiel PPT and BBR1






My very late interest in SF and its modularity probably sparked my joining here with a X60L 3-mode Neutral Withe T6 Cree with Big Drago*



*


Tried the Full Tactical while in France






The most carried though is my HDS Clicky Tactical 170


----------



## Camaroman_99

My Spyderco Dragonfly is getting alot of pocket time lately. I just picked up a Kershaw Blur (Very nice knife! ) and a Zero Tolerance 0560. Both came SHARP !! Looking forward to carrying both of them!


----------



## luxxlightsaber

810 contego benchmade and almar sere 2000.


----------



## JBE

For the past almost 12 years, it has been an older-model PE Spyderco Military with 440V steel. 

I have owned a lot of other Sypderco models over the intervening years, but the Military has been the one that I always go back to.


----------



## Monocrom

For use around the home, my Gerber medium Paraframe model.

Nothing fancy. Often looked down upon by fellow knife enthusiasts. But it was inexpensive. Locks up rock-solid, easy to re-sharpen, gets the job done for any mundane chore you can think of.


----------



## OCD

Monocrom said:


> For use around the home, my Gerber medium Paraframe model.
> 
> Nothing fancy. Often looked down upon by fellow knife enthusiasts. But it was inexpensive. Locks up rock-solid, easy to re-sharpen, gets the job done for any mundane chore you can think of.



I'm in the same boat, Mono. I carry a Buck Rush around the house for all the reasons you mentioned.


----------



## rje58

Until the past few weeks my EDC knife was a Gerber Paraframe as well. It's still in good shape and I like it, but I agree that knife enthusiasts don't like them. 

I recently picked up a Kershaw Vapor III and that's what I'm EDC'ing for the time being. I'm liking it a lot so far - good fit and finish, easy opening, sharp right out of the box, blade is well centered on mine. I was concerned that the stainless steel scales might be an issue for grip, but so far it's been great. I haven't used it in wet conditions yet, so that will be the ultimate test of grip I guess. Still a very inexpensive knife in the same price range as the Paraframe, but seems to be great quality for the price.

I've got a Victorinox Nomad with a full serrated blade that I will be using if I'm going into the woods for any amount of time, beyond a short day hike.



Monocrom said:


> For use around the home, my Gerber medium Paraframe model.
> 
> Nothing fancy. Often looked down upon by fellow knife enthusiasts. But it was inexpensive. Locks up rock-solid, easy to re-sharpen, gets the job done for any mundane chore you can think of.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## brawler1588

My edc knives are the spyderco delica 4 and the endura 4 I like to delica better its a smaller and better carry balde. A go to knife not everyday would be my ka bar's bk9 or the khukuri or and full tang 9" + blade thats made well


----------



## Monsieur

My most recent two

BBR2 & TL20 from Oveready






HDS Tactical 170 & Spyderco Air + BBR1


----------



## Monsieur




----------



## thedoc007

Work EDC: Kershaw Tremor, I loan it out occasionally and it gets hard use
Personal EDC: Kershaw Blur
Favorite Knives: Benchmade Barrage and Spyderco Manix 2


----------



## TRiley

I carry a small Sebenza insingo. I'm really particular on my knives edge and the strait blade on the the insingo keeps and sharpens very nicely. I use to carry a Leatherman but the knife would not hold and edge worth a dam. I have a lot of knives but he Sebenza gets the most pocket time by far.


----------



## Kwazyjuice

http://postimage.org/


----------



## scapamouche

Brous Blades Silent soldier flipper. - 2.5" wharncliffe. EDC to Pentagon
Spyderco Lum Chinese Folder- 3" spear point. EDC when I'm not at work
benchmade 210TK. Had it for years, still love it. My carry knife at sea on the submarine.
custom Japanese laminate steel. 4" traditional pattern with ray skin grip. LOVE this knife. 
I'd carry it everyday if that was legal where I live.


I'd post a photo, but I'm incompetent at this interwebz thing... :fail:


----------



## sadtimes

Monsieur said:


> IT varies quite a bit for the knives side of things as for the flashlights, I'm still a newbie so not much choice for now
> 
> Zebralight/LadyBug here
> 
> My only flashlight extravangaza (sadly long gone) Haiku BB XPG with Thiel PPT and BBR1
> 
> My very late interest in SF and its modularity probably sparked my joining here with a X60L 3-mode Neutral Withe T6 Cree with Big Drago
> 
> 
> Tried the Full Tactical while in France
> 
> The most carried though is my HDS Clicky Tactical 170



Very nice Microtech, I carry the same one but with double edge while working and if I cant carry a gun, also while working I carry a zero tolerance 300, and a cold steel? Mini push dagger tied into my boot laces..

For lights, its a preon 1 high cri with lithium cell when im off, and surefire z2 with oveready turbo xml head, zerorez tail, and aw 3400mAh cell.


----------



## jamesmtl514

This little guy sees all kinds of action.
Chris Reeve small sebenza


----------



## 8steve88

I'm trying a new "at Home knife alongside my Enlan EL-01D, a SanRenMu 7064LTE-KLR.
.




.
I don't usually like chisel ground knives but this one has three very, very sharp cutting edges the "tip" chisel push cuts 550 Paracord with little more than it's own weight. The rest of the knife is up to SanRenMu's usual high standard, perfect lock-up great fit/finish and good material for the price.
I can see a Real Steel purchase ahead as they make a Sandvik12C27 bladed knives from the same designer, a Mr. Liang Gang - the T98, also a SAK type knife with the same blade the T3000.
.




.




.
Both the Real Steel knives are larger all round than the SanRenMu.


----------



## markr6

I switched my EDC about 6 months ago to a SOG Trident Mini with a straight, satin blade. It was just an impulse buy being on sale, but I love it! Very light weight and the assisted opening feature on this thing is insane! DEEP carry pocket clip makes it a perfect EDC.


----------



## sikssm

I'm currently carrying a Para military 2. Blacked out!


----------



## somnambulated

Current personal/office EDC is a Spyderco Yojimbo 2. I work with a bunch of Boy Scouts, but am still surprised they don't mind!


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

cityofthesouth said:


> Right now the Buck Spitfire.



OMG....I think am in love....That knife is just porn!!!! Torch is cool to as orange is my fave colour but maby a bit to ornage for my tastest but that knife....Is it expensive I might kust have to get one one day!!!!!

Please tell me that the blade is actualy that colour!! WOW!


----------



## higgsfield

I have had numerous custom, midtech, and high end production knives. Through it all, my go to knife is a large Sebenza 21 with micarta inlays. I also enjoy carrying my Spyderco Paramilitary 2 and Southard.


----------



## Omenwolf

Today is Sog Flashback in Left side pant pocket and Spydie Manix 2 XL on my strong side pocket


----------



## Charlie Fox

I've been carrying either an Ontario Utilitac II or a RAT 1...can't decide which I like more!


----------



## Tetsujin 140.6




----------



## ZNickey

Of the 200+ knives I have, a Sebenza was my EDC for a decade. Recently, the Limited Edition anodized ProTech TR-3 Integrity has unseated the Sebenza as the primary knife in my pocket and my favorite EDC.

For non-EDC, I often carry a waved Matriarch or Lil Matriarch.


----------



## david57strat

Like a dufus, I went and lost my Camillus Carbontride folder (which was actually my least used knife, but a cool one, just the same. I miss it). These days, it's these six dedicated folders and two multi-tools.









Clockwise, from the top:


Victorinox Champion Plus 
Cold Steel Gunsite II 
SOG Spec Elite I 
Buck 110 
Spyderco Mannix 2 
Victorinox Sentinel 
Kershaw Chive 
Leatherman Rebar 
 
The Mannix 2, the Chive, and the Spec Elite I are overdue for a good sharpening.


----------



## 8steve88

I've started buying and using U.K. legal slipjoints and the SanRenMu detent lock so my fairly long term EDCs are an Omuda 3922 and a SanRenMu M1, I finally found a seller with some stock left. 










As well as one of these -


----------



## LanthanumK

Due to my status as a full-time student, I generally don't carry a large folding knife. The small one-hand opening blade on my Leatherman Freestyle is normally enough. I have had a cop look at it during a search and he didn't have a problem with it.

I have a Leatherman c33Tx with Blade Launcher technology (unassisted assisted opening). It is too light-duty for my tastes, so it generally stays at home. 
I also have a Smith & Wesson Border Guard 2 Tanto, a huge, black, scary looking "assault knife" with less than optimal fit and finish. It stays next to the driver seat belt buckle in my truck for rescue purposes.:ironic: 
I plan on getting a Kershaw with Speed Safe after moving to North Carolina. However, their vague knife laws are making me hold off.


----------



## hoop762

On duty edc is a cold steel voyager XL. It's big. It's solid. I love it 

Off duty my edc blade us either a spyderco resilience or endura 4. Also, I carry a lightning OTF for utility cutting tasks. Not the best quality but it sure is fun.


----------



## EsthetiX




----------



## EsthetiX




----------



## Tmack




----------



## Monocrom

Lately it has been my little Gerber mini Ultralight LST with the barely 2-inch blade.

Little guy was an impulse-buy and has seen a lot of use lately for a variety of mundane cutting chores.


----------



## EsthetiX

Very high quality ultra compact and light weight (hehe light weight) Panasonic digital flashlight and a titanium and high grade steel combat/EDC knife modified with a military style lanyard. Also special ear plugs for every day loud environments that can jeopardize your hearing.


----------



## Tmack




----------



## Tmack

Invicta / Tcr10vn / ZT 0560 

G-shock / C20cvn / IZULA 2 g10 
G-shock / D40avn / Esee 5 g10


----------



## 8steve88

Tetsujin 140.6 said:


>



That is beautiful.


----------



## Tmack

Got this beauty on the way.


----------



## Tmack

These two live in my pocket and around my neck.


----------



## välineurheilija

Tmack said:


> These two live in my pocket and around my neck.



Heh ive never seen a guy test his blades on a carseat


----------



## Tmack




----------



## Tmack

3w laser = knife too


----------



## Burgess

Monocrom said:


> Lately it has been my little Gerber mini Ultralight LST with the barely 2-inch blade.
> 
> Little guy was an impulse-buy and has seen a lot of use lately for a variety of mundane cutting chores.



Monocrom --

I bought my Gerber mini LST folder in 1982, and EDC-carried it 
for the next THIRTY YEARS !

Since 2012, I've replaced it with a Spyderco Dragonfly 2. (plain edge)
Love it !

Of course, 6 months prior, 
I began to _also_ carry a Victorinox Tinker,
so my Dragonfly 2 shares my knife-duties.
< wink >

Love 'em BOTH !

:twothumbs


As an added bonus -- they look quite NON-Threatening.
_


----------



## Monocrom

Yeah, I needed something useful but unintimidating looking; for work purposes.

Plus, something that couldn't be flicked open with a massive amount of wrist-flicking that the NYPD is now notorious for when it comes to finding knives on citizens.


----------



## Tmack

Was thinking of picking up a SAK . they are more appealing as I've gotten older. 
I have a Leatherman supertool 300, but it's just a tank. Already have so much in my pockets/belt. 

At least 1 folder, light, laser, radio when at work, wallet, spare cell container, keys, cigarettes (laser doubles as lighter). My jeans are ready to rupture. Haha.


----------



## välineurheilija

here is my Paramilitary MK1


----------



## Bertrand

A Strider DGG SMF always seems to be with me. Sometimes I opt for a AR or GB but usually it's my trusty SMF.


----------



## Tmack

Just the large 21 tanto sebenza today.


----------



## Tmack

The American blade tree. Native to Baltimore City. Produces blooms of high quality cutlery. 
Apparently the increasing in price from bottom to top


----------



## Screwdriver

I'll admit, I am pretty much a Spyderco fanboy, but not in the sense that I discount other brands. I carry a PM2, Manix 2 G10 and LW, Endura SB, Stretch SB, Delica etc. This weekend I am carrying my black/satin PM2......or maybe my Manix 2.


----------



## Tmack

I also need to get a nice spiderco. I like the fluted titanium military. Kinda pricey but it's very nice.


----------



## Tmack

Go to camper.


----------



## american

Mostly spydercos delicas always seem to come back after every time I try something different. Dragon Flys are a close 2nd


----------



## Tmack

I can't bring myself to carry anything else! 

My zt 0560 just sits.


----------



## Etan

I have been carrying my trusty SOG Flash II for about 7 years now. It keeps a very nice edge and the blade is extremely durable. My favorite thing about the knife is the placement of the clip. It lets the knife ride so deep in my pocket that only the clip is explosed. I wish more companies would do this.


----------



## välineurheilija




----------



## Tmack

Hinderer xm 18 and Chris reeves sebenza are s35vn steel 

Everything seems to be better with vn on the end 

The Hinderer is on the way now. I can't wait!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Excellent blades tmack. At the moment my edc blades are black anodizef mini griptilian, sog mini agies, and spyderco tenacious. Paired up with the glock 19 in custom iwb kydex holster and of course my pd35 when it comes back. I carry an all black letherman wave as well.


----------



## Tmack

I have been very curious about spider Co. I may grab a paramilitary or something soon. I saw one with a star burst titanium fluted scale I really liked. 

I hear very good things about the tenacious


----------



## Monocrom

For work purposes, still the Gerber LST (mini version with 2-inch blade).

In Manhattan, I've used it outside with folks walking by. Definitely doesn't scare the Sheeple. Anything remotely bigger, that's going to be either a toss up or a huge problem.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Spydercos rock man. They are definatly solid man. You can bet the poop out of them and the dont die. Definatly one of my favorites. The paras are sick. Little too big for me to edc but still an awesome blade.


----------



## tyxxvxl

I know way more about knives and guns than lights ha ha


----------



## Tmack

Deleted


----------



## tyxxvxl

Wow excellent collection man. Those swords are sick! You have all the cool poop lol! 
I'd have to say my prize piece is my gibson les paul studio though.


----------



## Tmack

Aw man. I had a very early Gibson blues hawk. Gold trim. It was SOOOO beautiful. Had to sell it back in another life. I miss it. 

No les Paul, but she was nice .


----------



## tyxxvxl

I know the feeling man. I had to sell my first les paul. But I vowed I woul get it back one day.


----------



## 8steve88

Nice little slip joint, inexpensive.

As well as a Ganzo G726M Stockman pattern. Krupp 4116 steel. -






Another one that gets pocket time is -






And / or a BGCompact MT -


----------



## Tmack

Deleted


----------



## Tmack

Deleted


----------



## Tmack

I've gone as far as putting my ZT 0560 in my pocket, going to leave the room, turning around, and replacing it with my xm 18 lol. Same goes for the sebbie. If I try to switch it up, it just calls to me. 

Hinderer in the front right pocket, 
Large or small sebbie in the left.


----------



## Cableguy77

Currently my ZT 0561 but I was recently lucky enough to get a Dauntless Mk 3 from their website recently and really excited to give that one a try.


----------



## Tmack

Deleted


----------



## EsthetiX

EsthetiX said:


> Very high quality ultra compact and light weight (hehe light weight) Panasonic digital flashlight and a titanium and high grade steel combat/EDC knife modified with a military style lanyard. Also special ear plugs for every day loud environments that can jeopardize your hearing.



That is gorgeous!


----------



## Tmack

Deleted


----------



## Tmack

Deleted


----------



## Tmack

Deleted


----------



## Tmack

Deleted


----------



## radu191289

http://instagram.com/p/nsZhjvKrKx (sorry, inserting picture directly did not worked, or maybe instagram has restriciton?)

I have a leatherman skeletool (mostly for the design and pleasure to carry something) and a Boker Magnum Compact, of course I don't carry them same time

Magnum Compact is part of the cheap class from Boker and it's meant to save yourself or someone else from a car accident: Window breaker, seatbelt cutter, a small partially serrated blade. The advantage of this item is that it's in the legal limits here. I am not allowed to carry a leatherman drunk at night, it's considered a weapon.


----------



## Asura72

Some great knives on display here...

My favourite would be my Bradley Alias II. I know some people consider it a Sebenza knock off, but I have a Sebbie too and I still find that the Bradley gets more pocket time.

I like the size and shape of the blade, and the action is lighter and quicker compared to the (in my opinion) over-engineered Sebenza.

If it wasn't the Bradley, I'd have to go with my Strider PT.


----------



## Tmack

Deleted


----------



## Tmack

Deleted


----------



## EsthetiX




----------



## d13avo

I normally go for my Spyderco UK Penknife or my Benchmade 707 Sequel


----------



## renovipaz

*Goblin Balisong
*


----------



## Berneck1

The Leatherman Skeletool CX. Almost all Leatherman tools are a set of tools built around a pair of pliers. The Skeletool feels like a set of tools built around a knife...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## D3ADLY

This is my favorite edc knife. It gets probably 90% of my pocket time. My ZT 0550. 













If I don't have it on me I usually swap it out for it's smaller brother the ZT 0566 in Elmax.


----------



## desmobob

My current favorite EDC is an Emerson Horseman with the blade modded to a V-grind. Before that, it was a Benchmade 710 D2 for a long time.

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## american

It was a Delica or a mini griptilian for a year. My current favorite is the spyderco sage 1. Perfect size and my second favorite lock besides the compression on the pm2


----------



## ahtoxa11

I've been carrying the RAT-1 for about a year now. Love this knife. Pic was taken when new. It doesn't look like that any more!


----------



## ParaShootist

I'm very fond of Benchmade axis-lock folders for EDC. I pocket a Benchmade 722 most of the time. Its a Mel Pardue design with tanto point and G10 scales - now unfortunately out of production. Its very well built and faster to deploy than the MicroTech UDT I carried before it. I bought a number of them when they were available, but only managed to keep two for myself.

I also have a 940 Osborne that is an excellent carry knife. Its a little more sleek and svelte than the 722, but it also seems a bit more delicate. 

Although I don't carry them much these days, I have a couple of Livesay CKs (Company Knife) that I don't plan to part with. They are my first choice for a belt knife, and I usually have one close at hand.


----------



## 42

Nothing exciting, a Benchmade 940. I like that it has a modified reverse tanto 3.4" S30V blade (the blade shape makes for a sturdier point), a steel liner inset into aluminum scales yet weighs less than 3 oz. It opens as fast as a switch blade and closes with one hand. One of the most convenient knives I've ever used.


It's light, very well built, fast and uses a high quality steel, what's not to love?


----------



## Dipti13

Armadew said:


> For a main folder i usually rotate between one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always carry the SAK on my keys, and one ore both of these others.


Really nice collection of EDC kinves..


----------



## Chay

Currently rocking my brand new Spyderco Paramilitary 2, retired my Delica 4 so soon


----------



## Low_Speed




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^. Details please?

~ Chance


----------



## hombreluhrs

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ^. Details please?
> 
> ~ Chance



Yea....I'd love to know more as well.


----------



## reppans

An Izula and trusty old BM 720. I'm new to the neck knife thing, but I have to admit it's a great way to go - much stronger (batonable), lighter, conceals better, and is NYC legal .


----------



## Nicrod

I have about 20 really good knives,

Benchmade 
Spyderco's
SOG's
Fallkniven
Victorinox 

Spyderco's occupy the largest portion in
The collection. 

But the all time favorite, the one I reach for the most, for everyday basic tasks, 
Is the Spyderco Paramilitary 2 Satin blade


----------



## murrydan

My new Ray Laconico Bear has been my goto lately…






But sometimes I go back to these 2 little guys.


----------



## riverstoneflyfishing

So many to choose from but I'm always drawn back to one of these


----------



## riverstoneflyfishing

Oh and this will be one in a few days


----------



## boofingdragon

This is a great thread. For me, my ZT's seem to get the most pocket time these days.

View attachment 436


----------



## Dipti13

Recently was searching for some good EDC knives. Thanks for these beautiful knives now its time to buy knives online.


----------



## kill bill

Big time knife guy here,!


----------



## murrydan




----------



## murrydan

kill bill said:


> Big time knife guy here,!



Nice!!! I hope to get my hands on a Mayo soon.


----------



## Andy the Aussie

I like fixed blade knives as a rule, I have a number of ZT folders (and others that get the job done as well), generally I will have something from Busse close by ..


----------



## desmobob

Andy the Aussie said:


> I like fixed blade knives as a rule, I have a number of ZT folders (and others that get the job done as well), generally I will have something from Busse close by ..




This a great thread! I love old slip joint Campers, Stockmen and SAKs, as well as modern tactical folders, traditional and modern fixed blades, autos, etc.
And as Andy said, it's good to keep a few Busses close by...




(I forgot to include my CABS in the photo!)

Stay sharp,
Bob


----------



## ForrestChump

Been carrying the Native 5 Lightweight for a few now. Excellent blade. I've owned many of Spyderco's including pricer models. What I appreciate about this one is the capability / durability and price. There is just no worries with the quality and jumping in on a task. Great knife. Got it $77 delivered from Cutlery Shoppe.


----------



## DHart

Lately, the Spyderco Persistence has been my EDC knife. Great sturdiness, capable size (2.75" blade) for a variety of tasks, modest price, good build quality, but not at all "fancy", so I don't hesitate to use the heck out of it for just about anything (but prying). I have much more expensive knives, but rarely tend to carry them because I am just more comfortable carrying a knife that I have no hesitation about using for whatever task is at hand. For me, that's the perfection of knives like the Spyderco Persistence.


----------



## ForrestChump

DHart said:


> Lately, the Spyderco Persistence has been my EDC knife. Great sturdiness, capable size (2.75" blade) for a variety of tasks, modest price, good build quality, *but not at all "fancy", so I don't hesitate to use the heck out of it for just about anything (buy prying)*. I have much more expensive knives, but rarely tend to carry them because I am just more comfortable carrying a knife that I have no hesitation about using for whatever task is at hand. For me, that's the perfection of knives like the Spyderco Persistence.



Exactly, I've owned the "fancy" ones and no matter how hard I try I always hesitate before a cut.... Native 5 FRN just feels like a user..... Hard to explain.


----------



## DHart

ForrestChump said:


> Exactly, I've owned the "fancy" ones and no matter how hard I try I always hesitate before a cut.... Native 5 FRN just feels like a user..... Hard to explain.



Totally understand. My fanciest, most costly knives, guns, flashlights sit safely tucked away while the affordable "users" get all of my time. And I'm just fine with that. 

Funny, I could ditch all the fancy models that I thought I needed to have, and be perfectly content with the users. Go figure.


----------



## ForrestChump

DHart said:


> Totally understand. My fanciest, most costly knives, guns, flashlights sit safely tucked away while the affordable "users" get all of my time. And I'm just fine with that.
> 
> Funny, I could ditch all the fancy models that I thought I needed to have, and be perfectly content with the users. Go figure.


I use the tool no matter the price but still don't like the / OMG DONT DROP IT OR I WILL DIE / factor. It's very liberating with no fancy. You still get quality, but you just use it second nature without worry. Im on a 1 knife 1 light experiment right now and *I really enjoy having less*. I plan on finding the perfect knife/light and having a second identical set in my BOB. I used to have a rule that I want to start practicing again, If I don't touch it for more than a week, I get rid of it.......

Maybe thin out the heard and try a smaller rotation? You might like it. I know your bank account will.


----------



## DHart

Simplifying is where I need to go. Over the years I've assembled many lights, knives, etc. I use very few of each and the rest just sit. I really should divest myself of most of them, but that effort is a job in and of itself, which I don't especially want to undertake. Baby steps, baby steps... that's the ticket!



ForrestChump said:


> I use the tool no matter the price but still don't like the / OMG DONT DROP IT OR I WILL DIE / factor. It's very liberating with no fancy. You still get quality, but you just use it second nature without worry. Im on a 1 knife 1 light experiment right now and *I really enjoy having less*. I plan on finding the perfect knife/light and having a second identical set in my BOB. I used to have a rule that I want to start practicing again, If I don't touch it for more than a week, I get rid of it.......
> 
> Maybe thin out the heard and try a smaller rotation? You might like it. I know your bank account will.


----------



## ForrestChump

DHart said:


> Simplifying is where I need to go. Over the years I've assembled many lights, knives, etc. I use very few of each and the rest just sit. I really should divest myself of most of them, *but that effort is a job in and of itself, which I don't especially want to undertake.*  *Baby steps, baby steps... that's the ticket!*




*Well worth it. I know the feeling.

**Thats a very rational, and therefore by default, a very anti-Forrest approach.  

That said, this is a sensible idea that will most likely work out the best.



In the interest of getting back on topic, which I seem to have an unrivaled talent to do the opposite.......... we could use some more "Go-To" knife consensus in this thread!

What are you guys packing today? Whats "the knife" that ends up in your pocket the most?
*


----------



## desmobob

ForrestChump said:


> *
> What are you guys packing today? Whats "the knife" that ends up in your pocket the most?
> *



Modded Emerson Horseman. I have a ton of nice, capable EDC folders, but always seem to grab an Emerson.

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## Nighted




----------



## stowman2

Here is my current EDC.


----------



## MrJino

Pocket, always a large sebenza.

If camping, always my kukri.

I have many knives, just those 2 will see the most use.


----------



## SSoonr

I carry a Benchmade 940-1 with me everyday for the last year. I enjoy how light it is while still having a decent sized blade. Laws have changed in my state which allow me to carry an Out The Front Auto so I picked up a Benchmade Pagen, but found after a week that I would reach for the 940-1 due to the weight and novelty of the OTF wore off.


----------



## boofingdragon

That BM 940 does look like a really good EDC. I can see why you gravitate to it. I had the same thing happen with OTFs. After the novelty was gone, it just seemed like a poor EDC choice.


----------



## Eagles1181

Benchmade Mini-griptillion. Love this knife. Have the stainless blade / black handle. Also solid straight edge (no serration). If anybody is looking for a reliable EDC knife, I recommend is.

Eagle


----------



## dmanuel

My go to camping/bushcraft knife is a Fiddleback Forge Camp Muk or a Fiddleback Bushcrafter. The Camp Muk is in emerald burlap or tangerine Burlap and the BC is in sapphire burlap.












And on rare occasions it will be one of their more standard Nessmuk's


----------



## SVT-ROY

You know it's Halo for the win, in one of the ostrich holsters Ted Blockers did up for me. This is for big problems, I almost treat it like a side arm.


----------



## Andy the Aussie

desmobob said:


> This a great thread! I love old slip joint Campers, Stockmen and SAKs, as well as modern tactical folders, traditional and modern fixed blades, autos, etc.
> And as Andy said, it's good to keep a few Busses close by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I forgot to include my CABS in the photo!)
> 
> Stay sharp,
> Bob




That is a great looking bunch of Busse blades mate !!!!! I try not to put all mine in one picture in case the Mrs sees it...  LOL 

Just finished putting a fresh edge on a DSSF I bought a little ago. Previous owner had tried and was a bit rough about it. Took a good bit of time on the belt to get it right !!!

Just bought a new camera and was out trying to get the hang of it, the first pic was day 1 and needed more practice...





I was getting better by Day 2 ...


----------



## kensington

I went from a bunch of cheapies to a BM mini-grip - Spyderco Resilience - Ontraio RAT 1 then I went big (for me)






ZT 0566, so happy. EDC'd it for about 8 months then I found one of these used for a decent price and had to pick it up







ZT 0350. Love it!

EDC these 3 items 22'ish hours a day (except Sunday).


----------



## RWT1405

I generally carry a Kershaw Burst and Victorinox Tinker. Many times a Leatherman gets added.

The Burst, at less than $15 is easily replaced, if lost or damaged. I always keep a few extras. 

While I have good Benchmades, Spydercos, Cases, etc, I had grown tired of them getting loaned out and coming back damaged, or worse, not at all. I generally do not like to loan my knives out, but at times I need to.


----------



## riverstoneflyfishing

Monday load out! 
Burchtree Tangent
Rhino outfit Rubicon Al 45
Leatherman Tread
Eagtac D25c TI Modded by Vihn54
USN Hate Coin
Tactical ChapStick


----------



## P_A_S_1

Tactical Chapstick.......:laughing:


----------



## Omenwolf

Two of these are always in my pockets but today's load out is this


----------



## mattlyon

i love my SOG Twitch xl! Great knife, thin don't feel it there.


----------



## lachesis

I spent a few years trying out various different knives. Finally, I settled on a Benchmade Griptilian with a drop-point blade. I also have a Grip with a Tanto blade in the car. Since I moved to the west coast, I've been using a more light-duty knife, my Spyderco Sage. S30V is sure hard to sharpen, though! It's also developed a couple of nicks in the blade - I need to send it back to Spyderco for factory sharpening.

I also have a Swamp Rat Ratmandu in a cheap eBay kydex sheath that I don't quite EDC, but it sure is a nice knife.

I'm happy to post pics if anyone wants to see, but a quick Google Images search will show better photos of all of these than I could ever take.


----------



## TKC

*I have been carrying my Seamus knives Cracked Uber, since it's arrival, and rides in my right front pocket. My Kershaw Cryo has been in my left front pocket. My Strider Dog Paws PT CC ALWAYS rides with me in my wallet.*


----------



## dhunley1

Favorite folders for EDC.

Spyderco Native 5 G10 and SAK Cadet.





Favorite fixed blade for EDC.

ESEE Izula II.





Favorite belt knife.

Fiddleback Bushfinger.





Favorite general camp knife.

ESEE-6 with TKC scales.


----------



## subinoob

My favorite edc knife is currently my benchmade mini reflex auto. It does everything I need it to do.


----------



## cyclesport

TKC said:


> * My Strider Dog Paws PT CC ALWAYS rides with me in my wallet.*



A Strider PT in your wallet :huh:....Really! You must always be sitting at an angle? I'm not sure even George Costanza could pull that off?


----------



## TKC

cyclesport said:


> A Strider PT in your wallet :huh:....Really! You must always be sitting at an angle? I'm not sure even George Costanza could pull that off?


*Front pocket wallet carry. It is a wallet made by Bill of Bill's custom cases.*


----------



## kelmo

Benchmade Mini Barrage if I had to choose just one.


----------



## murrydan

Ray Laconico Bear


----------



## riverstoneflyfishing

For EDC any of my 3-3.25" blades, but if I could only choose one it would be my Neon, mainly because im not to worried about abusing it!😮😂


----------



## greydein

Hinderer 3" wharnie for me.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

Here are two of my favorites from the couple of knives that I have kept over time.

Folding knife, locking, (damascus blade, mammoth ivory, MOP inlays in the back) made by late Master-Smith Hugh Edward Bartrug, may he R.I.P. This knife was featured in the Jim Weyer book series: "Knives: Points of interest".






And a Scagel style backlock folding knife (forged carbon steel blade, jigged bone, ag arrowhead) made by Journeyman-Smith Mace Vitale.






___


These are re-posts from the Knife & Light thread and one new picture.
















Flashlight by "Mac's Customs" it's one of the "unique Surefire's". Custom knife by German knifemaker D. Hoelter (damascus/ san mai technique, mammoth ivory, brown mallee). Hawk by ATC.








Older Surefire E1B, "Unique Surefire" by "Mac's Customs". Strider Knives SnG, Spartan Blades Enyo, ATC Hawk.


Lot's of memories attached to quite a bit of that stuff.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

One more  more recent and one I particularly like.

The remake of the classic Scout Knife by Prometheus Design Werx. The limited edition DRB Scout Knife. Again with my trusty Surefire E1B.







Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## brawler1588

To many to choose from


----------



## Weld Inspector

I wish I could post pics but anyway I carry these everyday

I have a Victorinox field master with swiss Bianco copper scales in my pocket and the piece DE resistance is my 
Esee 3 with file worked spine, brass liners, mosaic pins, California redwood burl scales, brass lanyard bead with 6 2mmx12mm trit vials, and custom Caiman tail inside the belt sheath all work completed be me

If someone is willing to help me out I would very much appreciate letting me email them pics and them posting them for me


----------



## lightknot

Favorite EDC - *Kershaw Knockout* - I have three. The original black aluminum handles w stonewashed blade, the brown aluminum handled ELMAX blade, and the olive green aluminum handled Damascus blade. Big enough, light enough for everyday carry, snappy assisted action, thumb studs or flipper tab, good clip, frame lock, and USA made. Whats not to like? At $50 to a hundred bucks I can drop this on the ground and step on it without a care. Try THAT with your Fischer Custom!


----------



## desmobob

lightknot said:


> Favorite EDC - *Kershaw Knockout* - I have three. The original black aluminum handles w stonewashed blade, the brown aluminum handled ELMAX blade, and the olive green aluminum handled Damascus blade. Big enough, light enough for everyday carry, snappy assisted action, thumb studs or flipper tab, good clip, frame lock, and USA made. Whats not to like? At $50 to a hundred bucks I can drop this on the ground and step on it without a care. Try THAT with your Fischer Custom!



I wish Kershaw offered more of their knives with premium blade steel options. I just picked up a Leek with the D2 composite blade and stonewash finish. It's a steal at under $80.

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## Buck

For many years I carried a CRKT Komodo Gold tanto 4" blade that I bought in about 1995. Made in Taiwan and worked great! Easy to sharpen to shaving-sharp, held an edge fairly well, and had rubbery handle sides so it was hand-filling but not too heavy and fairly comfortable in a pocket. Eventually I realized that it was illegal to carry due to blade length and retired it from EDC. A wonderful knife if you can find one and it is legal where you live. 

Tried several of the then-current CRKT knives around 3" blade length and found them all to be crap (this was around 2010). Finally bit the bullet and bought a Benchmade Mini-griptillian tanto, which was slick, and I liked that it was indisputably within the legal blade length, but it has a few drawbacks: 1. A little too small for my comfort in handling. (I have big, clumsy hands.) 2. Pricey enough that I don't love worrying about losing it in EDC. 3. Blade bevel angle seems a little too thick. I can get it fairly sharp, but not nearly as slicey as my old Komodo, and it doesn't hold an edge all that well. 

Early this year I bit on a $12 sale price on an LA Police Gear Rescue EDC 3.4" tanto. It's too lumpy and heavy for in-pocket EDC (IMHO) but is OK clipped in the top of my back pocket. I can't get it quite as sharp as the Komodo, but it will shave hair off my arm. Edge holding is a little better than the Benchmade (sorry fanboys!) It flips open pretty easily and reliably with the bump on the back of the blade. And, of course, even at the regular price of $16, it's virtually disposable. The only thing I don't like about it (other than the political and labor implications of buying cheap Chinese goods) is that it's nominally within the legal size limit for my city, but it's close enough that a cranky cop might choose to believe otherwise.


----------



## ssmith571

My EDC knife is on a rotation that favors my PM2, G10 Manix 2, and Sage 5. They are all great knives to carry. Spyderco knives are my favorite to collect. I do aspire to own a Large Sebenza. I believe that will be my next knife purchase.

—-My EDC flashlight 100% of the time is an Eagle Tac Titanium D25C with Nichia 219 LED.


----------



## HaileStorm

Not really that much into knives as I live in the city but I recently bought a Kershaw Leek to add to my very modest EDC knife rotation. Found it to be really small, handy and very well-made. Excellent fit and finish [emoji106]

Having said that though, there's really something about the Buck Spitfire that makes me want to carry it more. Love the color and finish on it. The action is butter-smooth and I can deploy it almost as fast as I can deploy the Leek. This knife really deserves better reviews, I feel that it's one of the most underrated knives out there. 

The Ganzo was an impulse buy, a beater knife of sorts. So if I need to cut something and I'm worried about my knife breaking, that's what I use [emoji23]

And that Pocket Monkey comes in really handy when the situation calls for it [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Beard Man

Sebenza 21



11-5-17-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Vemice

Not an EDC but it is art to me.


----------



## Mike 44

Out of all the knives I own, I find myself carrying a Spyderco Techno everyday.


----------



## Darth_Cholo

a few from the junk drawer. 

Carrying this month a Spyderco Para 3. Regular s30 steel on G10.


----------



## flatline

I've been carrying a Victorinox Explorer for the last several years. I bought it on Ebay years ago for like $7 since it was damaged, but a couple minutes with a file and I was able to get everything working on it. The scissors have some nicks, but they still work. That's the only thing that bothers me about it.

I keep thinking that I should buy a new, undamaged, Explorer, but this one works fine so I have trouble pulling the trigger.

--flatline


----------



## tranders

The majority of the time it's a Victorinox Super Tinker, but on occasion a Spyderco Native 5 or Ontario Rat 1.


----------



## Newlumen

I like to collect microtech OTF knife. Shelf queen. I edc spyderco paramilitary 2 or gayle Bradley 2.


----------



## Stormdrane

Kershaw/Emerson CQC4 pocket knife


----------



## HaileStorm

I don't own a lot of knives. I would usually edc a small knife like one of my Leeks or a Shuffle II. But I just got this today, so this'll be my edc for quite a long time. After days of deciding between this and the BM Osborne 940-2...

My new Paramilitary 2 in od green g10 [emoji4]


----------



## desmobob

HaileStorm said:


> I don't own a lot of knives. I would usually edc a small knife like one of my Leeks or a Shuffle II. But I just got this today, so this'll be my edc for quite a long time. After days of deciding between this and the BM Osborne 940-2...
> 
> My new Paramilitary 2 in od green g10 [emoji4]



With a choice like that, BM Osborne or Spyderco Paramilitary, you couldn't go wrong! Congrats on a nice knife.

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## DHart

I've got a good number of fancier and more expensive knives, but have found that for EDC and utility, the Spyderco Tenacious serves superbly well and given its fairly modest price point, there are no worries with regard to losing or damaging the knife. That a win-win in my book.


----------



## HaileStorm

desmobob said:


> With a choice like that, BM Osborne or Spyderco Paramilitary, you couldn't go wrong! Congrats on a nice knife.
> 
> Take it easy,
> Bob



Many thanks, Bob! It's my first expensive knife and it truly was tough picking between the two. The BM 940-2 really is a great knife but the PM2 just sang to me... if that makes any sense [emoji23]


----------



## this_is_nascar

HaileStorm said:


> Many thanks, Bob! It's my first expensive knife and it truly was tough picking between the two. The BM 940-2 really is a great knife but the PM2 just sang to me... if that makes any sense [emoji23]


I can't imagine the PM2 being as comfortable in the pocket as the 940.


----------



## HaileStorm

this_is_nascar said:


> I can't imagine the PM2 being as comfortable in the pocket as the 940.


That's true, it's not as slim but I needed a more capable knife. And the blade profile is more useful for my purposes. I do have other folders that are slimmer than the 940 that I can take with me as a gentleman's knife so I didnt really need the 940 as much as the PM2. 

That said, I see myself getting the 940 or the mini griptillian in the future.


----------



## mcm308

In my younger days, I use to carry big bad folders. Spyderco militaries, Gerber A/F folders, a Benchmade Adamas, quite a few others. As Ive gotten older, I find all I need is a good SAK. I happen to like the Alox and current EDC is a Harvester and has been for a while. I keep a Swisschamp in my kitchen, cant tell you how many times I use it. I have a Ranger in the garage.. and a few more new Alox's on deck for EDC when I decide to swap out. But I really like the Harvester!


----------



## AndyF

Spyderco Dragonfly


----------



## gurdygurds

For clipped knives I keep coming back to a serrated H1 dragonfly. Just a great little cutter that weighs nothing and requires zero maintenance. I have a Spyderco Salt 1 serrated in all black if anyone is interested. It’s been discontinued and I know some folks like this older style handle better. PM me.


AndyF said:


> Spyderco Dragonfly


----------



## Nimitz68

Hinderer XM-18 Fatty 3.5" Spanto.


----------



## Kalsu

Lately it has been my Osprey Knife and Tool mini mamushi and Chris Reeve small inkosi insingo.


----------



## desert.snake

Hello to all!
Recently, my favorite EDC - Puma Four Star Mini,
very nice little knife 

View attachment 8327


----------



## Stormdrane

Spyderco Salt I


----------



## Burgess

For the past 7 years,
I've carried my Victorinox Tinker in back pocket.
(note: this is not the Super Tinker)


I've used it several times a day,
probably EVERY single day !

So incredibly handy and useful !

:twothumbs


----------



## Vemice

I have found that the mighty little Manbug does 99% of what I need.
Also nice in the pocket.


----------



## ragebot

CRKT is my EDC, but gotta love my ColdSteel Ti-Lite


----------



## Revcov

A red Spyderco roadie is always on me.


----------



## 59ride

CRK Large Inkosi Insingo


----------



## Sazeus

Changes often, but today it’s a kizer feist.


----------



## Monocrom

Still rocking the *Ontario Rat model 2* as my EDC for several months now. It just does everything I need it to.


----------



## flatline

Monocrom said:


> Still rocking the *Ontario Rat model 2* as my EDC for several months now. It just does everything I need it to.



This was one of my favorite knives until the rules at work were changed such that blades could not exceed 3 inches in length.

Since then I've stuck to SAKs on work days. I still carry the Rat 2 occasionally on the weekend.

--flatline


----------



## drexter

My current favorite is Spyderco Delica because it is thin and light. Very useful for various cutting tasks.


----------



## Monocrom

drexter said:


> My current favorite is Spyderco Delica because it is thin and light. Very useful for various cutting tasks.



If you want something thinner from Spyderco, try their Centofante 3 model. One of, if not the, thinnest bladed Spydercos ever made.


----------



## Streak

One of my Honey Badger Flippers right pocket with Zebralight in the left pocket!


----------

